# Badminton thread



## teapot (5 May 2013)

Who's here watching from home?

Online link here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/equestrian/22390020

And Channel 301 from 12.20pm


----------



## Jenni_ (5 May 2013)

Is it on BBC red button?


----------



## WandaMare (5 May 2013)

I am and I can't wait  so exciting this year. Went on Friday and the XC course looked fabulous, looking forward to see how it rides. 

So pleased for everybody that the weather is good, especially after last year. 

Just need to finish a few chores so I can glue myself to the tv for the afternoon....OH is out today so I can watch in peace without any 'how much longer is this on (sigh, sigh) ...' type comments...

Only 15 mins to go


----------



## WandaMare (5 May 2013)

yep earlier post said 12.20 on red button


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (5 May 2013)

I am - Armada looking very strong for OT at points!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (5 May 2013)

OT home clear and in time


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

Jenni - channel 301 is red button

It's already online btw...


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

Liking Tina Cook's home bred


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (5 May 2013)

Jock Paget also home clear inside the time, lovely ride

MK at the lake, Imperial Cavelier acted like the fences were teeny tiny!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (5 May 2013)

Unlucky run-out for Tina and De Novo News


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Thought OT was really good. Tina's horse probably more indicative of how the majority will do though


----------



## Kokopelli (5 May 2013)

OT looked brilliant, shame about Tina but for a first 4* not a bad run, lovely looking horse.


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

Boing - what a horse  Micheal Jung's first ride is awesome


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Yahoo. Bet not many others will try that


----------



## xspiralx (5 May 2013)

teapot said:



			Boing - what a horse  Micheal Jung's first ride is awesome
		
Click to expand...

Seriously!

I thought Imperial Cavalier looked a bit sticky today, not as forward as I've seen him.


----------



## Llanali (5 May 2013)

That is a phenomenal animal; I've never seen it before, but wow wow wow.


----------



## Kokopelli (5 May 2013)

He doesn't look easy though, certainly making him work


----------



## Llanali (5 May 2013)

Absolutely- and I think it just paid the price for being a little too bold


----------



## xspiralx (5 May 2013)

Jesus! His boldness ran him into trouble there


----------



## monkeybum13 (5 May 2013)

Ouch!


----------



## TarrSteps (5 May 2013)

EEEK! 

Good old Scotty, telling him he should have kicked.   Tricky, the question will be was he already pulling up.

Impressive though, that he stayed in the plate and kept riding.  People (on here ) have doubted his ability to cope when it doesn't go perfectly so there you go.


----------



## doratheexplorer (5 May 2013)

Leopin FST is scary talented, serious horse!


----------



## mil1212 (5 May 2013)

xspiralx said:



			Jesus! His boldness ran him into trouble there
		
Click to expand...

I had a feeling he would do that! Did look like he thought about trying to jump the straight route before he changed though....  Should be 20 pens?


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Still made the time though. Be interesting to see whether the pens get overturned


----------



## Kokopelli (5 May 2013)

Blinking heck!


----------



## xspiralx (5 May 2013)

mil1212 said:



			I had a feeling he would do that! Did look like he thought about trying to jump the straight route before he changed though....  Should be 20 pens?
		
Click to expand...

I think the 20 is justified personally though reckon if he had kicked the horse would have jumped it - looked to me like he changed his mind last minute.


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

Anyone know what happened to Lucy Jackson and Willy Do? They've not run...


----------



## Kokopelli (5 May 2013)

Heart in mouth for WFP!


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

doratheexplorer said:



			Leopin FST is scary talented, serious horse!
		
Click to expand...

Won Luhmuhlen last year.http://archives.badminton-horse.co.uk/rider_pdfs/biog006_2013.pdf


----------



## xspiralx (5 May 2013)

Oslo looking a bit sticky! WFP having to work hard!


----------



## gingerarab (5 May 2013)

Teapot, commentator on course said they have withdrawn


----------



## mil1212 (5 May 2013)

xspiralx said:



			I think the 20 is justified personally though reckon if he had kicked the horse would have jumped it - looked to me like he changed his mind last minute.
		
Click to expand...

Same here.



teapot said:



			Anyone know what happened to Lucy Jackson and Willy Do? They've not run...
		
Click to expand...

I saw they had withdrawn before xc this morning.

Suprised how well the outlander bank is jumping, looks terrifying to me!


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

Well sat Francis 

ETS: thanks guys!


----------



## NinjaPony (5 May 2013)

Eek only been watching 15 minutes and lots of hairy moments! Bloody well done Sir Percival- saved a very sticky situation!


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)




----------



## Charem (5 May 2013)

OOOO ERRRR!


----------



## Llanali (5 May 2013)

******.


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Refusal for WFP  That fence wasn't supposed to be a huge problem was it?


----------



## monkeybum13 (5 May 2013)

armchair_rider said:



			Refusal for WFP  That fence wasn't supposed to be a huge problem was it?
		
Click to expand...

It looked pretty demanding 'in the flesh' so to speak, doesn't look too bad on the tv.


----------



## mil1212 (5 May 2013)

NinjaPony said:



			Eek only been watching 15 minutes and lots of hairy moments! Bloody well done Sir Percival- saved a very sticky situation!
		
Click to expand...

The first couple made it look like a *!


----------



## xspiralx (5 May 2013)

XC proving a real test, great! Even very classy combos having problems so I reckon we will see quite a few issues through the day.


----------



## NinjaPony (5 May 2013)

Well well well, both Jung and William have jumping penalties! Didn't expect that! Hopefully Parklane Hawk will do the business.


----------



## Holly_09 (5 May 2013)

What a shame about WFP


----------



## ldlp111 (5 May 2013)

Does that mean WFP is out of contention for the grand slam now? 
I'm glad it's not a dressage competition though


----------



## Holly_09 (5 May 2013)

I think that's what the commentator said. AN up
soon though!


----------



## Llanali (5 May 2013)

No, parklane hawk is still to come 

But now it's time for #50shadesofnicholson


----------



## Charem (5 May 2013)

ldlp111 said:



			Does that mean WFP is out of contention for the grand slam now? 
I'm glad it's not a dressage competition though 

Click to expand...

Nope, Parklane Hawk who I think had the better dressage, still to go.


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

Nope Ldlp - he's got a second ride later 

Does FW get penalties for breaking a pin? 

Ah thanks MT


----------



## Holly_09 (5 May 2013)

I stand corrected


----------



## ldlp111 (5 May 2013)

Llanali said:



			No, parklane hawk is still to come 

But now it's time for #50shadesofnicholson 

Click to expand...


Ah thanks for clearing that up must of misheard the commentators 
Was that a loose dog?


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

He still has Parklane Hawk who I think was on a better dressage anyway. Just one less string to his bow.


----------



## Charem (5 May 2013)

Llanali said:



			But now it's time for #50shadesofnicholson 

Click to expand...



hmm. leave the top rail of part A at the hollow and i'll give it a go!


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Charem said:





hmm. leave the top rail of part A at the hollow and i'll give it a go!
		
Click to expand...

With or without a horse? Looks jumpable by an athletic human atm


----------



## monkeybum13 (5 May 2013)

Bloody dogs!


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

Thank you Scotty


----------



## Holly_09 (5 May 2013)

Bloody idiot letting their dog go! That could have been nasty...


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

They're MUCH bigger when you're stood in them, this was from 2010 and I'm 5ft 10:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/31189_504690865975_4940352_n.jpg


----------



## Llanali (5 May 2013)

Now don't sit on that fence Scotty... Say what you think


----------



## Lulwind (5 May 2013)

monkeybum13 said:



			Bloody dogs!
		
Click to expand...

I could see the extending lead wrapping it self around Avebury's fetlocks.  Hate extending leads on a good day


----------



## SpottyTB (5 May 2013)

Argh infuriating - if you can;t keep hold of your dog don't bloody take it!


----------



## suzysparkle (5 May 2013)

Especially with a flexi-lead trailing after it!!


----------



## suzi (5 May 2013)

Love that commentary! Totally justified 'bloody owners'!


----------



## xspiralx (5 May 2013)

Seem to be seeing a lot fewer Point 2 BPs this year?

Bloody loose dog, love Scotty's comment


----------



## NinjaPony (5 May 2013)

Well said Scotty! Some people really make the mind boggle.
Shame about Toddy's rubbish dressage as his horse looks great xc


----------



## monkeybum13 (5 May 2013)

Lulwind said:



			I could see the extending lead wrapping it self around Avebury's fetlocks.  Hate extending leads on a good day
		
Click to expand...

I think those extendable leads should be banned. They are a complete pain for both spectators, and as just witnessed, horses.


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

xspiralx said:



			Seem to be seeing a lot fewer Point 2 BPs this year?

Bloody loose dog, love Scotty's comment 

Click to expand...

That or they're wearing the combined one?


----------



## Scarlett (5 May 2013)

Loving watching Toddy xc!


----------



## superpony (5 May 2013)

monkeybum13 said:



			I think those extendable leads should be banned. They are a complete pain for both spectators, and as just witnessed, horses.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.. why would you take a dog on an extendable lead to somewhere like Badminton?!!


----------



## Charem (5 May 2013)

Blimmin' heck Toddy, steady on! 

I recon that dog's owner was paid to do that by WFP


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

monkeybum13 said:



			I think those extendable leads should be banned. They are a complete pain for both spectators, and as just witnessed, horses.
		
Click to expand...

Agree. If you can't control a dog on a normal lead don't take it. Hope somebody had a word with the people waving a flag around near the bullfinch too.



Charem said:



			Blimmin' heck Toddy, steady on! 

I recon that dog's owner was paid to do that by WFP 

Click to expand...

Controversial


----------



## Llanali (5 May 2013)

Nick if Thyme looks flipping sticky tired! Poor Ruth is battling on/


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

She got home thankfully


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Well ridden Ruth


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

Hope Ben's ok


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Looks distinctly wobbly on his feet. Didn't look too bad a fall when he came off though


----------



## mil1212 (5 May 2013)

Didnt look like his air bag filled??


----------



## angelish (5 May 2013)

teapot said:



			Hope Ben's ok
		
Click to expand...

owch indeed , hope he's ok


----------



## TarrSteps (5 May 2013)

Great job by Sarah, sensible but forward.  She looked like she was loving it.


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

mil1212 said:



			Didnt look like his air bag filled??
		
Click to expand...

See I wondered that - lots of dust but no/little inflation...


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (5 May 2013)

Nasty fall for Ben H - did it look like Gun a be Good's boot got caught on the fence back rail to anyone else?


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

I think his airbag did go off, just didn't become obvious til he was stood up


----------



## *hic* (5 May 2013)

I didn't think his air bag went off either


----------



## mil1212 (5 May 2013)

teapot said:



			See I wondered that - lots of dust but no/little inflation...
		
Click to expand...

On the replay it looked attached, and seemed to go pop, but no air? Didnt look like a point 2 or hitair either? Seemed to be the ideal sort of fall to help. Sounds as though he is ok though, tried to get back on his horse to go back to the stables!


----------



## McW (5 May 2013)

I thought that, looks like it triggered but didn't inflate, maybe ruptured/ripped?


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

No pictures online yet, will be interesting to see some


----------



## SpottyTB (5 May 2013)

I totally missed that - what happened? bbc sport won't let me rewind


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

Come on Vittoria - love this horse


----------



## Jenni_ (5 May 2013)

Vittoria's on a mission!


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

SpottyTB said:



			I totally missed that - what happened? bbc sport won't let me rewind 

Click to expand...

Corner with a short back rail. Horse jumped the front rail but not the second and Ben came off over his shoulder and landed face down. Personally I couldn't tell what caused the problem.


----------



## SpottyTB (5 May 2013)

Oh dear, is he the only fall so far? Hope he's ok - i did see him stood up but that's all i saw.

Will youtube it later, do a little bit of STB analyzing


----------



## ladyt25 (5 May 2013)

Loved the horse the Swedish rider was on!


----------



## Charem (5 May 2013)

Boing!


----------



## mil1212 (5 May 2013)

Borough pennyz is amazing!


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

Saw them at Greenwich and they just ping!


----------



## pootleperkin (5 May 2013)

Aw, Vitoria virtually hugged the mare after her owl hole peck ! So nice to see


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

I love Vittoria's horse.


----------



## amage (5 May 2013)

Wow LOVE Vittoria's mare...what a jumper


----------



## Lulwind (5 May 2013)

teapot said:



			Come on Vittoria - love this horse 

Click to expand...

That mare is amazing


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Staircase is definitely causing a few hairy moments... Anyone know what's happening about MJ's penalties?


----------



## Charem (5 May 2013)

Very well ridden and very clever horse


----------



## kirstys 1 (5 May 2013)

armchair_rider said:



			I love Vittoria's horse.
		
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## Jenni_ (5 May 2013)

That mare is phenomenal. What a lionheart. Love her!!!


----------



## lucyc (5 May 2013)

quick time!


----------



## Jenni_ (5 May 2013)

Broken martingale and everything!


----------



## SnowPhony (5 May 2013)

I want Borough Pennyz. What a horse!


----------



## SpottyTB (5 May 2013)

Serita perkins was my old DC at pony club, she's a lovely lady !! (owns one of the horses .. something porloe!)


----------



## Sussexbythesea (5 May 2013)

Jenni_ said:



			That mare is phenomenal. What a lionheart. Love her!!!
		
Click to expand...

She's gorgeous and I'm impressed with Vittorias riding and reassuring her when it went a little pear-shaped.


----------



## Charem (5 May 2013)

armchair_rider said:



			Staircase is definitely causing a few hairy moments... Anyone know what's happening about MJ's penalties?
		
Click to expand...

Think the 20 is staying put, rightly so imo.


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Agree.

Emily Galbraith is having an interesting round


----------



## amage (5 May 2013)

Pippa's commentary is great...makes me think she must be fab to have a lesson with!


----------



## Charem (5 May 2013)

armchair_rider said:



			Agree.

Emily Galbraith is having an interesting round
		
Click to expand...

Yep, looking better now.

What happened with Izzy Taylor? Damn net froze!!


----------



## lucyc (5 May 2013)

That foot bridge jump looks very interesting -the landing is weird, definitely glad I will never have to ride it


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (5 May 2013)

Anyone know if Mary King/Andrew Nicholson/WFP have gone yet?


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

Landing's on a slope just to add to the width of it... 

What did I miss - went for a shower! Liking PF's commentary


----------



## ann-jen (5 May 2013)

Good luck to Jamie Atkinson coming up shortly. Lives bout a mile from me


----------



## Llanali (5 May 2013)

FlaxenPony05 said:



			Anyone know if Mary King/Andrew Nicholson/WFP have gone yet?
		
Click to expand...

All have gone on first horses


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Izzy Taylor had a runout at the second brush at the pond - commentator was just getting started on what a good rider she is.

MK/WFP etc have all gone on first horses but not second.


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

FlaxenPony05 said:



			Anyone know if Mary King/Andrew Nicholson/WFP have gone yet?
		
Click to expand...

They've all had their first rides - MK was clear just outside the side, AN was clear inside and WFP had one run out


----------



## starryeyed (5 May 2013)

BUZZ!!!!!


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (5 May 2013)

teapot said:



			They've all had their first rides - MK was clear just outside the side, AN was clear inside and WFP had one run out 

Click to expand...

Alrighty, thanks very much!


----------



## Charem (5 May 2013)

Mary clear with time faults.

WFP had a run out at the second corner at...that place with two corners on a curve!

MJ tripped up steps, tried to pull horse on to alternative but got 20 pens.

AN had a great ride round even though a dog got loose and nearly tripped him up.


----------



## dafthoss (5 May 2013)

Opposition buzz is off


----------



## Charem (5 May 2013)

GO DODI!!!!


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (5 May 2013)

That Dutch rider is fantastic!


----------



## angelish (5 May 2013)

xc time table http://results.badminton-horse.co.uk/results/2013_results/xc_timetable.aspx

live xc results http://results.badminton-horse.co.uk/results/2013_results/cross_country_results.aspx


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

FlaxenPony05 said:



			That Dutch rider is fantastic!
		
Click to expand...

Proper XC colours too, the current trend towards plain black/blue is a bit dull imo


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (5 May 2013)

angelish said:



			xc time table http://results.badminton-horse.co.uk/results/2013_results/xc_timetable.aspx

live xc results http://results.badminton-horse.co.uk/results/2013_results/cross_country_results.aspx

Click to expand...

Ooh thank you!


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Buzz great at staircase


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Nasty fall for Jamie Atkinson. Horse up ok though


----------



## littlemisslauren (5 May 2013)

armchair_rider said:



			Nasty fall for Jamie Atkinson. Horse up ok though
		
Click to expand...

He is based down the road from me and really had my fingers crossed for him getting round. Glad to see both up and ok though.


----------



## lucyc (5 May 2013)

armchair_rider said:



			Nasty fall for Jamie Atkinson. Horse up ok though
		
Click to expand...

What happened? I missed it


----------



## measles (5 May 2013)

Home with the ponies from schools champs and settled on the sofa to watch


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Semi-refusal at first brush of Mirage Pond. Rider ended up on ground on landing side, horse on ground on takeoff side


----------



## measles (5 May 2013)

Go Louisa! Anyone know what height King Eider is?


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

17.1 according to their bio


----------



## xspiralx (5 May 2013)

Love Master Crusoe! What a super little horse, looks so much fun!


----------



## BlairandAzria (5 May 2013)

Really pleased for Louisa, she looked so thrilled at the end, and big pats for king eider!


----------



## Firewell (5 May 2013)

Aw I loved the big grey chap! Looked so safe and genuine


----------



## amage (5 May 2013)

Argh silly silly time penalties for Aoife Clark....celebrate when through the finish and not before!!!!!! Brilliant round apart from that


----------



## measles (5 May 2013)

amage - I was shouting her on as well!


----------



## Charem (5 May 2013)

Lol at Tina


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Yeah that was hilarious. Is that rider wearing her medical band on her leg?


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

Yes she is i saw that too, naughty girl


----------



## BlairandAzria (5 May 2013)

Strange seeing the rider wearing blue breeches- that's unusual right?


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Had a fall now.

Blue breeches might be military uniform? Most of the Italians seem to be in the forces


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

PaulC said:



			Yes she is i saw that too, naughty girl
		
Click to expand...

Is there a rule that states it has to be on the arm? 



BlairandAzria said:



			Strange seeing the rider wearing blue breeches- that's unusual right?
		
Click to expand...




armchair_rider said:



			Had a fall now.

Blue breeches might be military uniform? Most of the Italians seem to be in the forces
		
Click to expand...

Def uniform - think the Italian forces fund a lot of the sport


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

In love with King Eider.

P


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

Ouch, good pony to stand still, mine would be off harasing the crowd for food!!


----------



## stencilface (5 May 2013)

Bless that horse for standing still


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

What a horse with the 'what you doing down there?' face. Hope she's ok


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Horse is very good to stop and wait for her like that. Hope she's ok. Wonder if they will have to stop and replace the pin again?


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

I don't think it dropped did it?


----------



## BlairandAzria (5 May 2013)

Ohh poor lady in the blue breeches a scary fall for the spectators as she didn't get up, saw her up walking away so she looks ok.


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

Yes BE and FEI rules, medical arm band has to be on the arm (clues in the name ;-p) its been a rule for 3 years now. Some of you skinny types struggle as the slip off the arm, but some BP have a cpear pocket in the shoulder


----------



## TarrSteps (5 May 2013)

Italy has compulsory service so they are all in the military.


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

teapot said:



			I don't think it dropped did it?
		
Click to expand...

No but I don't think it had when they replaced it earlier


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

There's a pic on the Badminton website of AN and the dog and you can see the lead - idiot owner!


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

Frenchman just totally attacked that hollow - my goodness!

P


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

The frangible pins can slightly bend or slightly split on the fracture point (they are suppose too but they can). They will replace it so as not to be unfair to the next rider if it dus drop and they could get 30pen


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

PaulC said:



			Yes BE and FEI rules, medical arm band has to be on the arm (clues in the name ;-p) its been a rule for 3 years now. Some of you skinny types struggle as the slip off the arm, but some BP have a cpear pocket in the shoulder
		
Click to expand...

Interesting - friend I used to help out with wore it on the leg as sparrow arms and no shoulder parts to her bp. Although it's not hard to make a new one to fit...



TarrSteps said:



			Italy has compulsory service so they are all in the military.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't know it was compulsory


----------



## angelish (5 May 2013)

PaulC said:



			Yes BE and FEI rules, medical arm band has to be on the arm (clues in the name ;-p) its been a rule for 3 years now. Some of you skinny types struggle as the slip off the arm, but some BP have a cpear pocket in the shoulder
		
Click to expand...

yes i was xc collecting ring steward last weekend and i was told not to let anyone start with it on there leg , there was only one person who was incredibly rude about being told it is in fact an arm band 
tbh they really shouldn't let these pros start xc with it on the boot it sets such a bad example for us to deal with at the lower levels


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

* aren't supposed too, typo


----------



## Firewell (5 May 2013)

The little french horse is gorgeous


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

I really like Oregon de la Vigne - jumped out of a fabulous cadence.

P


----------



## Firewell (5 May 2013)

I wore my arm band as a wrist band round one of my xc rounds as it slipped down! They are a bit big for skinnies


----------



## shortstuff99 (5 May 2013)

Good thing I don't event anymore then as I used to always wear it on my leg after having it fall down onto my hands and causing steering issues! Lol I really like the French mans horse


----------



## GinaB (5 May 2013)

That little French horse was fabulous.


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

Ouch poor bertina!!


----------



## Lulwind (5 May 2013)

Loving this American horse.


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

Oh good Lord nasty fall for Bettina Hoy - did Lanfranco land on her head?


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

Clarks pony is nice!


----------



## BlairandAzria (5 May 2013)

Loving that American horse!


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

New hat for Bettina - ouch!


----------



## WandaMare (5 May 2013)

Thank goodness she's on her feet, she was lucky the horse didn't fall on her. 

Loving Universe, what a handsome horse and bloomin fast too...


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Poor Bettina. Did she have a nasty fall there a few years ago or was that Ingrid Klimke?

An yes Clark's horse is lovely. Sooo many nice horses


----------



## daffy44 (5 May 2013)

Fabulous jumping from the American horse!


----------



## BlairandAzria (5 May 2013)

On the replay it looks like he did catch her head when he fell  good to see her up on her feet though.


----------



## BlairandAzria (5 May 2013)

Ingrid Klimke had a fall at huntsmans 2 years ago.


----------



## alliersv1 (5 May 2013)

armchair_rider said:



			Poor Bettina. Did she have a nasty fall there a few years ago or was that Ingrid Klimke?

An yes Clark's horse is lovely. Sooo many nice horses
		
Click to expand...

It was Ingrid.  Looked on the edge all the way round and ended up having a cruncher IIRC.
Good to see Bettina get up, that was nasty.


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

Well done tom!


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

Brown breaches moment for coleen there!


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

Hope Collen Routledge gets round - her 4* record is impressive


----------



## Kiribati_uk (5 May 2013)

PaulC said:



			Brown breaches moment for coleen there!
		
Click to expand...

Most defo!!!! Hope she goes clear amazing record at 4star level.


----------



## daveismycat (5 May 2013)

Love opgun louvo, really want Sandra to do well.


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

Well that was the most uncomfortable first place ride ive seen  - point, shoot and engage the thelwell flap . Not that i can talk, i would have passed out halfway round lol


----------



## Vindaloo (5 May 2013)

In a monumentally bad mood, not only are ALL the channels showing badminton not available out here but we now have a chuffing power cut.

I can see all your reports but only intermittently.

I chuffing hate living out here at times, no I chuffing hate living here all the time.... Meh meh meh

Help... Please


----------



## alliersv1 (5 May 2013)

PaulC said:



			engage the thelwell flap .
		
Click to expand...

Hilarious, and yet scarily accurate!


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

Vindaloo cant you get bbc i player on your mobile phone??


----------



## angelish (5 May 2013)

Vindaloo said:



			In a monumentally bad mood, not only are ALL the channels showing badminton not available out here but we now have a chuffing power cut.

I can see all your reports but only intermittently.

I chuffing hate living out here at times, no I chuffing hate living here all the time.... Meh meh meh

Help... Please
		
Click to expand...

bless you 
here there updating results/placings as soon as there over the line 
http://results.badminton-horse.co.uk/results/2013_results/cross_country_results.aspx


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

Vindaloo, if you do have access to mobile visit here for the live feed http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/equestrian/22390020


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Could you listen to radio badminton on your PC?

EDIT: no I don't suppose so given the power cut


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

daveismycat said:



			Love opgun louvo, really want Sandra to do well.
		
Click to expand...

And me . . . lovely horse.

P


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

Thank god for reverse frangible pins!!


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Brave horse going at the footbridge. Lame now though


----------



## alliersv1 (5 May 2013)

Oh dear. That's a sore horse


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

Thank God for frangible pins . . . 

P


----------



## *hic* (5 May 2013)

Didn't look good for that Irish horse


----------



## xspiralx (5 May 2013)

Oh no, horrible fall for Peter. Hope the horse not hurt too badly


----------



## daffy44 (5 May 2013)

PaulC said:



			Thank god for reverse frangible pins!!
		
Click to expand...


Hell yes!  Saved the Irish horse from a far worse fall


----------



## suzi (5 May 2013)

Ouch. Looked painful.


----------



## SnowPhony (5 May 2013)

Horsey looked very sore. Hope they're both not too badly hurt.


----------



## BlairandAzria (5 May 2013)

Looked very sore that poor Irish horse.


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

The amount of rotational falls pins have prevented are great, especially when reverse pinned!!


----------



## Charem (5 May 2013)

Thumbs up for the pins.

Really hope horse hasn't done anything serious.


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Pin definitely meant nasty rather than awful fall. Fingers crossed for horse, the rider looked ok


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (5 May 2013)

What are frangible pins?


----------



## kerribabes (5 May 2013)

Poor horse looked very sore after that


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

FlaxenPony05 said:



			What are frangible pins?
		
Click to expand...

Bolts that hold the fence together but come apart when enough force is put on them rather than holding it solid. That way rather than a horse catching its front legs and rotaing the horse continues to go forward and has a less nasty fall


----------



## Charem (5 May 2013)

odd not seeing a martingale on th aussie horse


----------



## mightymammoth (5 May 2013)

anyone there to update on the Irish horse?


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

victoria1980x said:



			anyone there to update on the Irish horse?
		
Click to expand...

No update yet but course hasn't been held


----------



## 9tails (5 May 2013)

Charem said:



			odd not seeing a martingale on th aussie horse
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't look like he needs one.  I disagree with the commentator and want his browband, I love a few sparklies.


----------



## kerribabes (5 May 2013)

FlaxenPony05 said:



			What are frangible pins?
		
Click to expand...

The pins break easily meaning there is no chance for a rotational fall, the fence gives way and falls loosely without (hopefully) any damage to horse or rider.


----------



## stencilface (5 May 2013)

Love the Aussie bling,ha ha eventers watch out, the bling is out to get you mwah mwah ha, pour scorn on showjumpers and dressagers no more


----------



## Llanali (5 May 2013)

This Italian and his beautiful Under te Clocks is my favourite horse of the day!


----------



## alliersv1 (5 May 2013)

Charem said:



			odd not seeing a martingale on th aussie horse
		
Click to expand...

Never mind  martingales. That's the most spectacularly blingy browband I've seen this side of a World class dressage comp on Under the clocks!


----------



## Llanali (5 May 2013)

Oops now not sure if he is Italian! But I love it either way.


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

The pins are made with a facture point on them half way. It has a 3mm groove which when it receives downward pressure (on a front pinned fence) or forwards/downwards pressure (on a reverse pinned fence) is designed to snap to allow the rail to drop. It really helps prevend rotational horse falls - especially where the ground after the fence drops away


----------



## xspiralx (5 May 2013)

Not liking the way this horse keeps breaking into a trot - cant be a very reassuring feeling in front of some of these massive fences...


----------



## BlairandAzria (5 May 2013)

What time does coverage finish, does anyone know please?


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

6pm, think last starter is at 5.30


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

6pm, my wifes happy, eerrr not lol


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

Last horse is 17.32 so I'd imagine just after that


----------



## Charem (5 May 2013)

Lol, somehow I missed the blingy browband!


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

Clarem, you missed it because you were shopping for a blingy rug of katie prices website ;-p


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

This grey's honest as the day is long...


----------



## alliersv1 (5 May 2013)

Charem said:



			Lol, somehow I missed the blingy browband! 

Click to expand...

I don't know how. It was mahoosive!


----------



## j1ffy (5 May 2013)

I wish she'd pull up on the grey, the horse looks very tired.


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			I don't know how. It was mahoosive!
		
Click to expand...

Avert your eyes!

Send your children behind the sofa!


----------



## BlairandAzria (5 May 2013)

Thanks teapot, a-r and paul c.  I'm going to have to keep up with the action on this thread now- so keep posting please!


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

Now he needs to pull up!


----------



## Charem (5 May 2013)

teapot said:



			This grey's honest as the day is long...
		
Click to expand...

I was just going to say that. He didn't need to jump those big brush boxes...


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Pulled up by Grand Jury. Good for them, horse looked knackered


----------



## PippiPony (5 May 2013)

Glad they grey has been pulled up.  It looks so tired.


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

Pulling that horse up fair play ground jury!! Not often ive seen them pull a horse but very much needed!!


----------



## j1ffy (5 May 2013)

j1ffy said:



			I wish she'd pull up on the grey, the horse looks very tired.
		
Click to expand...

Oops, he   Thankfully he's been pulled up, good decision by the stewards I reckon.


----------



## amage (5 May 2013)

Good to see the ground ury have done the right thing and stopped Portuguese horse...looked out on its head


----------



## suzi (5 May 2013)

Good that the ground jury are there to step in.


----------



## alliersv1 (5 May 2013)

Relieved to see them stop him, but disappointed that he didn't make the decision himself.


----------



## gingerarab (5 May 2013)

Glad that grey was forced to pull up it was knackered !


----------



## Dunlin (5 May 2013)

Pleased the ground jury have pulled the rider of the grey horse, was really annoying me, poor horse was so tired and honest. 

Just joining this thread as have been out, hows the course riding? Has Tina gone on Miners Frolic yet?


----------



## BlairandAzria (5 May 2013)

They've pulled up the grey now.


----------



## SnowPhony (5 May 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			Relieved to see them stop him, but disappointed that he didn't make the decision himself.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

Rider looked a bit annoyed but a very good decision by the jury.

Miner's Frolic is at 5pm


----------



## j1ffy (5 May 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			Relieved to see them stop him, but disappointed that he didn't make the decision himself.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this.  It's good to see how many fit horses and thoughtful riders are competing though, it's a high standard this year IMHO!


----------



## BlairandAzria (5 May 2013)

Course is riding fast, the mirage pond and corners have been causing trouble, a couple having falls at huntsmans too. 

TC still to go on miners I think (although not certain about that as I joined late!)


----------



## Queenbee (5 May 2013)

BlairandAzria said:



			They've pulled up the grey now.
		
Click to expand...

Kind of ticked me off, the grey was struggling for quite a while... If it were me, I'd have jumped that last jump and pulled up myself... Good call by the jury to red flag, but rider should have made the decision herself!


----------



## Dunlin (5 May 2013)

Thank you teapot and blair!


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Good point J1ffy, most of the finishers are looking good - credit to the people producing them.


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

Its a higher standard than i thought given the poo weather last year and this spring with the lack of runs. They all done very well to keep the fitness up!


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

Just love Twinkle Bee . . . happy, bouncy little horse.

P


----------



## PippiPony (5 May 2013)

Oh that was sticky for Nicki


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Trig point is lovely too, looking a bit tired though


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

Will he get penalties for that pin? An Italian I think


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

Sticky nicki - and let the inuendo bingo begin ....... ;-p


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

teapot said:



			Will he get penalties for that pin? An Italian I think
		
Click to expand...

If the pin broke when he hit it then i'm pretty sure he will


----------



## mil1212 (5 May 2013)

PolarSkye said:



			Just love Twinkle Bee . . . happy, bouncy little horse.

P
		
Click to expand...

who always looks annoyed with his ears back and looks tired! must be a character!


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

If a horse is deemed to make a good jumping effort penalties will not be given. If the horse would have fallen or had serious trouble if the pin didnt break but managed to stay on their feet, 30pen will be given


----------



## alliersv1 (5 May 2013)

Is the Irish horse in a Micklem?


----------



## xspiralx (5 May 2013)

Always amuses me the way that Twinkle Bee looks mildly irritated and half asleep every time.


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

xspiralx said:



			Always amuses me the way that Twinkle Bee looks mildly irritated and half asleep every time.
		
Click to expand...

'just another 4* *snore*' face  Love him though!


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

xspiralx said:



			Always amuses me the way that Twinkle Bee looks mildly irritated and half asleep every time.
		
Click to expand...

But does the job . . . .  

P


----------



## 9tails (5 May 2013)

mil1212 said:



			who always looks annoyed with his ears back and looks tired! must be a character!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, those don't look like listening ears to me.


----------



## BlairandAzria (5 May 2013)

Love ingrid klimkes littlw horse. 
Right I really am off now!


----------



## PippiPony (5 May 2013)

Well done Twinkle Bee


----------



## mil1212 (5 May 2013)

9tails said:



			Yes, those don't look like listening ears to me.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think he needs to listen, he always seems to jump fab


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

Would love to take that irish pony hunting!!


----------



## Elsbells (5 May 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			Is the Irish horse in a Micklem?
		
Click to expand...

I thought that too. ?


----------



## j1ffy (5 May 2013)

Wow!!! Butts Abraxas through the lake...


----------



## alliersv1 (5 May 2013)

Elsbells said:



			I thought that too. ?
		
Click to expand...

I'm squinting at the telly lol. I'm sure it is.

ETA Yep. Deffo.


----------



## xspiralx (5 May 2013)

PolarSkye said:



			But does the job . . . .  

P
		
Click to expand...

Well quite. I just checked his record, he's not missed a season of BE for 13 years. That's phenomenal really.


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

13 years?! That's impressive!


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

Zara's on course .

P


----------



## mil1212 (5 May 2013)

And Anna Warneke had a baby 3 months ago!


----------



## whizzer (5 May 2013)

Remember seeing twinkle bee at Blenheim years ago when they had the European championships there,had the same expression on his face then,I remember saying to a friend the name twinkle bee made me think of a kids pony not a grumpy looking eventer!


----------



## TarrSteps (5 May 2013)

xspiralx said:



			Well quite. I just checked his record, he's not missed a season of BE for 13 years. That's phenomenal really.
		
Click to expand...

Wow!


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

Well sat Zara


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

Eerrrrr ZARA!!!


----------



## PippiPony (5 May 2013)

EEk that was close¬!!


----------



## 9tails (5 May 2013)

Crikey, Zara's riding by the seat of her pants!


----------



## starryeyed (5 May 2013)

I hold my breath whenever someone goes over that jump, some very nasty falls!


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Yee gods.

Refusal at the Lake now, not altogether surprising


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

wine nearly went then lol


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)




----------



## PippiPony (5 May 2013)

Oh no!!!!


----------



## 9tails (5 May 2013)

Aaand she's retired


----------



## Dunlin (5 May 2013)

Good decision by Zara, seems she has no brakes.


----------



## tiramisu (5 May 2013)

So disappointing for zara


----------



## samsbilly (5 May 2013)

That's a shame for Zara but no brakes.


----------



## suzi (5 May 2013)

Argh....the OH has just switched over to FOOTBALL


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

Jesus good horse!!


----------



## Firewell (5 May 2013)

High Kingdom looked scary strong. Very sensible decision to retire he was looking dangerous . Poor Zara


----------



## nillynoo (5 May 2013)

I think Zara looks a little bit pregnant to be honest! Very disappointing for her that she's had to retire


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Definitely a good decision to retire. Shame though. Not looking very good for the Brits this year

You could watch online Suzi

I don't think ZP is pregnant, some people were suggesting she was at Olympia but clearly not - so maybe she's just interestingly shaped?


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

Love Sidnificant


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

suzi said:



			Argh....the OH has just switched over to FOOTBALL
		
Click to expand...

Shoot him.  No judge/jury would convict .

P


----------



## samsbilly (5 May 2013)

Suzi that's ground for divorce surely!


----------



## suzi (5 May 2013)

Haha PolarSkye.....it's tempting!


----------



## lindsayH (5 May 2013)

PolarSkye said:



			Shoot him.  No judge/jury would convict .

P
		
Click to expand...


:-D :-D :-D


----------



## Firewell (5 May 2013)

How embarrassing, not one brit in the top ten


----------



## mil1212 (5 May 2013)

armchair_rider said:



			Definitely a good decision to retire. Shame though. Not looking very good for the Brits this year

You could watch online Suzi

I don't think ZP is pregnant, some people were suggesting she was at Olympia but clearly not - so maybe she's just interestingly shaped?
		
Click to expand...

I thought perhaps she had a body protector and an air jacket on under her top?


----------



## Elsbells (5 May 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			I'm squinting at the telly lol. I'm sure it is.

ETA Yep. Deffo.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

You only need one brit in the top ten - as long as its a win ;-p


----------



## suzi (5 May 2013)

And Samsbilly we're not married yet....it's supposed to be August but.....


----------



## alliersv1 (5 May 2013)

mil1212 said:



			I thought perhaps she had a body protector and an air jacket on under her top?
		
Click to expand...

She did. Bit unflattering.


----------



## Elsbells (5 May 2013)

suzi said:



			Argh....the OH has just switched over to FOOTBALL
		
Click to expand...

Pack his bags!!!


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

Starting to get interesting now . . . Kilronan is next and then it's not long until Mary King, AN, Pippa, WFP, Toddy, Tina Cook, etc.  

P


----------



## Dunlin (5 May 2013)

My OH wanted to switch over to Moto GP, violence was threatened.

Oh and Zara did seem to have her jumper tucked into her breeches or rucked up which gave her a "bulge".


----------



## xspiralx (5 May 2013)

suzi said:



			Argh....the OH has just switched over to FOOTBALL
		
Click to expand...

Totally unacceptable! Mine has wisely taken himself upstairs with his iPad - I suspect he is napping though...


----------



## PippiPony (5 May 2013)

Oh no for Dirk!


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

NUTS!!


----------



## suzi (5 May 2013)

Now have picture on my crappy laptop but no sound.


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

Pippipony said:



			Oh no for Dirk!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that was a shame.  

P


----------



## LEC (5 May 2013)

Not sure when this forum became the Daily Mail but I am finding the competition gripping.


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

suzi said:



			Now have picture on my crappy laptop but no sound.
		
Click to expand...

radio badminton?


----------



## samsbilly (5 May 2013)

Love Paul tapners saddle!


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

Paul Tapner and his lovely grey Kilronan on course . . . did I mention we had a lesson with him and are now his biggest fans?  .

P


----------



## Elsbells (5 May 2013)

Love the matchy in red on the grey.


----------



## lindsayH (5 May 2013)

Thrilled for Olivia!
Come on Paul!!


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

Kilronan is by Ghareeb?  No wonder I like him .

P


----------



## robthecob (5 May 2013)

Love Paul's horse  is he tiny or is Paul tall?


----------



## WandaMare (5 May 2013)

Lovely to see Olivia and Cool Dancer go well, she looked so pleased with him at the finish


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

not sure but hes a very neat pony!


----------



## 9tails (5 May 2013)

samsbilly said:



			Love Paul tapners saddle!
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if those kneerolls leave a pink stain on his breeches?


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

robthecob said:



			Love Paul's horse  is he tiny or is Paul tall?
		
Click to expand...

Bit of both I think . . . if memory serves, Paul is not a short arse . . . 

P


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Having stood behind him in the burger queue at Hambleden I think he's on the tall side. Mind you i'm short


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

List of who's left to go:

HORSEWARE BUSHMAN Sam Watson 
RINGWOOD MAGISTER Tiana Coudray 
FINBURY HILL 	Hannah Bate 	
PAULANK BROCKAGH 	Sam Griffiths 
KINGS TEMPTRESS Mary King 	
ANIMATOR II Lucy Jackson  
ONWARDS AND UPWARDS 	Caroline Powell 
MINERS FROLIC Kristina Cook 	
CLIFTON PROMISE Jonathan Paget  	
LA BIOSTHETIQUE - SAM FBW 	Michael Jung 
EASY TARGET Francis Whittington 
PARKLANE HAWK William Fox-Pitt 
RAVENSTAR Mark Todd 
NOBLE BESTMAN Laura Collett 	
NEREO Andrew Nicholson 
REDESIGNED Pippa Funnell


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

Thankyou for the list, rather useful!


----------



## robthecob (5 May 2013)

I think the horse has a bit of a pony face too  so tidy looks a lot of fun


----------



## kerribabes (5 May 2013)

xspiralx said:



			Totally unacceptable! Mine has wisely taken himself upstairs with his iPad - I suspect he is napping though... 

Click to expand...


Mine has gave up and gone outside to do something else, men just dont think of going to another telly in another rom lol


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

PT joins the 1 sec inside the time club. Great round


----------



## NinjaPony (5 May 2013)

I love Pauls grey, gorgeous and jumped out of his socks, one to watch in the future especially as it was the horses first 4*


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

I wonder if paul will give me that pony ....


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

Did I just hear right . . . that was Kilronan's first four star?

P


----------



## suzi (5 May 2013)

My grumbling paid off. I am now back in charge of the TV!


----------



## samsbilly (5 May 2013)

See if mine was home he would be sat here commenting on how my dressage diva could jump the fences lol he lives on another planet!


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

PaulC said:



			I wonder if paul will give me that pony ....
		
Click to expand...

No, because he's giving it to me .

P


----------



## Tillypup (5 May 2013)

Dunlin said:



			My OH wanted to switch over to Moto GP, violence was threatened.

Oh and Zara did seem to have her jumper tucked into her breeches or rucked up which gave her a "bulge".
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough my mum and I saw her on Friday, we both commented on what an attractive womanshe was and how well she was looking, then later on I made some comment on FB about how she was positively glowing (she really was), in that instant I thought "ooh, wonder if she is?!?!?" I immediately had replies questioning if she was pregnant!!


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

I already own it, I just lend it to Paul sometimes


----------



## WandaMare (5 May 2013)

suzi said:



			My grumbling paid off. I am now back in charge of the TV!
		
Click to expand...

Haha good girl


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

Arm_chair rider, thats a rather long name for a club, cant we call it the '1 second club' - or perhaps that would have an entirely different meaning .... :-D


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Small quickie club then???


----------



## NinjaPony (5 May 2013)

Oof Ringwood Magister is a bit of a looker isn't he! He can win first prize on my watch 
And bloody hell at the bandage, that could have been VERY nasty. Reason why I would never go XC in bandages.


----------



## Charem (5 May 2013)

gosh that could have been nasty


----------



## suzi (5 May 2013)

Ditto re the bandage...eek!


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Seems to have come off altogether now - thankfully


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

NinjaPony said:



			Oof Ringwood Magister is a bit of a looker isn't he! He can win first prize on my watch 
And bloody hell at the bandage, that could have been VERY nasty. Reason why I would never go XC in bandages.
		
Click to expand...

Bandages/cross country . . . was wondering that . . . why would you?

P


----------



## Dunlin (5 May 2013)

Oh god, thankfully the bandage came off, that could've been nasty!

I must say Badminton has some pretty stylish entries this year, blingy browbands, matching fly fringes, bandages and riders kit, green irons and Paul Tapners superb matchy matchy effort! No Katie Price style pinkness from Lucinda Fredericks this year though.


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

Go hannah!! Lovely little rider!


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

Zara's so likeable . . . giving all the credit to the horse and taking the blame.  Like her so much.

P


----------



## Marydoll (5 May 2013)

PolarSkye said:



			Zara's so likeable . . . giving all the credit to the horse and taking the blame.  Like her so much.

P
		
Click to expand...

Yea, liked the quip about the grand slam


----------



## alliersv1 (5 May 2013)

PolarSkye said:



			Zara's so likeable . . . giving all the credit to the horse and taking the blame.  Like her so much.

P
		
Click to expand...

Same here. She's very gracious isn't she?


----------



## Charem (5 May 2013)

Love this mare, go on Mary!


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

Mary King . . . go girl .

P


----------



## starryeyed (5 May 2013)

Go on Mary!!!  I love watching her ride.


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

"and that's how you're meant to do it . . . " . . . .

P


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

Final riders: 

ONWARDS AND UPWARDS Caroline Powell
MINERS FROLIC Kristina Cook
CLIFTON PROMISE Jonathan Paget
LA BIOSTHETIQUE - SAM FBW Michael Jung
EASY TARGET Francis Whittington
PARKLANE HAWK William Fox-Pitt
RAVENSTAR Mark Todd
NOBLE BESTMAN Laura Collett
NEREO Andrew Nicholson
REDESIGNED Pippa Funnell


----------



## 9tails (5 May 2013)

Ooh, will Mary be eliminated?


----------



## suzi (5 May 2013)

Be interesting to see what the ground jury make of that corner.


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

They've not pulled her up yet...


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

9tails said:



			Ooh, will Mary be eliminated?
		
Click to expand...

Glad it isn't me that has to decide


----------



## Charem (5 May 2013)




----------



## starryeyed (5 May 2013)

noooo!!!


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

Balls


----------



## mil1212 (5 May 2013)

oh no so disappointing


----------



## suzi (5 May 2013)

They're saying she'll be stopped.


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

armchair_rider said:



			Glad it isn't me that has to decide
		
Click to expand...

. . . and me!

P


----------



## dafthoss (5 May 2013)

for mary


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

Oh poo.  Right decision though.

P


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Real pity. On the bright side at least it was a collapsing flag and didn't end up stuck in the horse


----------



## lucyc (5 May 2013)

Oh no  Gutted for Mary


----------



## suzi (5 May 2013)

Shame but I can totally understand why.


----------



## WandaMare (5 May 2013)

Oh no what a shame for Mary! I'm gutted for her, they were going so well...


----------



## Charem (5 May 2013)

what a shame


----------



## nillynoo (5 May 2013)

What is the white thing under their nosebands?


----------



## Marydoll (5 May 2013)

Poor woman must be gutted, but a fair decision id say


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

Seems odd to see Caroline Powell not on Lenamore, but this is a nice little horse too.  

P


----------



## 9tails (5 May 2013)

nillynoo said:



			What is the white thing under their nosebands?
		
Click to expand...

It's a breathing strip to keep their nostrils open.


----------



## Charem (5 May 2013)

nillynoo said:



			What is the white thing under their nosebands?
		
Click to expand...

flair strip, supposodly helps with their breathing


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

Come on Tina


----------



## Marydoll (5 May 2013)

Strips to open the nostrils up to aid air intake


----------



## Dunlin (5 May 2013)

Nasal strip to improve breathing, you often see cyclists wearing them.


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

Tina Cook and Miner's Frolic . . . wishing them well.  Kal's jockey Z owned and competed Lamplighter . . . half brother to Miner's Frolic . . . until he was put down last summer - I see many similarities, bless them.

P


----------



## Elsbells (5 May 2013)

Miners frolic! Love this horse!


----------



## xspiralx (5 May 2013)

Love this little horse of Caroline Powell's


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Trot through water and then ping huge brush. Nice one Caroline Powell


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

Elsbells said:



			Miners frolic! Love this horse!
		
Click to expand...

. . . and me . . . and beautiful through Huntsman's Close.

P


----------



## measles (5 May 2013)

The coffee and crepe stall is for me!


----------



## measles (5 May 2013)

Well Sat Tina!


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

PolarSkye said:



			. . . and me . . . and beautiful through Huntsman's Close.

P
		
Click to expand...

But a definite bloody hell moment at the Lake


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

armchair_rider said:



			But a definite bloody hell moment at the Lake
		
Click to expand...

Yup . . . well sat that girl.

P


----------



## Charem (5 May 2013)

well sat


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

Caroline Powell is inside the time - very well ridden . . . easy, and smooth.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

Oh crikey . . . Michael Jung and Sam . . . hold onto your hats!

P


----------



## JFTDWS (5 May 2013)

And MJ's off...


----------



## Charem (5 May 2013)

Good job CP!


----------



## WandaMare (5 May 2013)

Great round for Caroline Powell


----------



## JFTDWS (5 May 2013)

measles said:



			The coffee and crepe stall is for me!
		
Click to expand...

We were just talking about that too - sounds good


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

Thank god for that *heart in mouth* Come on Tina


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

LOL at Scotty's comment


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

What Zara just said . . . the only person who is going to stop Michael Jung is Michael Jung . . . 

P


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

teapot said:



			LOL at Scotty's comment  

Click to expand...

*Nods* Evil commentators


----------



## alliersv1 (5 May 2013)

"Hope she doesn't forget the Alzheimer's fence" ...lol, naughty Zara!


----------



## JFTDWS (5 May 2013)

Hope she doesn't forget the alzheimer's fence...

Nice one, Zara


----------



## JFTDWS (5 May 2013)

Bang on the time for tina too  Fabulous


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

Sooooo smooth (Michael Jung) . . . and Tina Cook and Miner's Frolic come home inside the time.

P


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

I love that horse and he's in stealing distance 

I met Tina late last year when came to an RDA AGM (complete with medals which are very heavy  ) and she said Zara's nickname for her is Granny


----------



## samsbilly (5 May 2013)

JFTD I thought the same thing. Lol.


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

Alzheimer's fence CLASSIC ;-P


----------



## WandaMare (5 May 2013)

Hurrah for Tina, massive cheers for Miner's Frolic, so well deserved...


----------



## measles (5 May 2013)

Super job Tina


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (5 May 2013)

Michael Jung is so, so neat.


----------



## suzi (5 May 2013)

How is that possible? ! Excellent riding.


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

BLOODY HELL JUNG


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Well done MJ. And very well done Sam


----------



## PippiPony (5 May 2013)

Wow Micheal,  what a ride!


----------



## alliersv1 (5 May 2013)

What a save!, And LOL at Zara,...again!


----------



## samsbilly (5 May 2013)

That is impressive riding!


----------



## JFTDWS (5 May 2013)

MJ left a knee going into the lake, looked sticky, no knitting and scrambles over - phenomenal - what an honest pony!


----------



## monkeybum13 (5 May 2013)

What a recovery, such an amazing combination to watch


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

thats one hell of a horse and well done jung!


----------



## measles (5 May 2013)

Honest horse & well caught te knitting Michael!


----------



## starryeyed (5 May 2013)

Wow!!!!!!!!


----------



## JFTDWS (5 May 2013)

heart in mouth moment for JP too


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

Wow . . . MJ and Sam through the water . . . how cool was that riding?

P


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Hope they get Zara in the commentary box at other events, she's great fun


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

And again


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

Cats have 9 lives jung has .... How many??!!


----------



## JFTDWS (5 May 2013)

She is good, isn't she, a_r...


----------



## alliersv1 (5 May 2013)

Is that horse bleeding?

ETA Clifton promise. Looks like a bitten tongue?


----------



## Charem (5 May 2013)

My video must be about 10 secs behind everyone elses!

So pleased for Tina.

OMG Jung! Sam is incredible


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			Is that horse bleeding?
		
Click to expand...

Not that I can see. Where from?


----------



## alliersv1 (5 May 2013)

armchair_rider said:



			Not that I can see. Where from?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, just edited my post. Wasn't sure of the horse at the time. Red lipstick.


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

Come on William!

P


----------



## JFTDWS (5 May 2013)

really getting tense out there now!


----------



## WandaMare (5 May 2013)

William's on the course, so nervous I can hardly watch...


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

Gland slam is slipping away by the looks of it :-( ......


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

JFTD said:



			really getting tense out there now!
		
Click to expand...

Getting a tad tense in here


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

Sam is jumping out of his skin.

P


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

MJ miles inside the time. Hope Sam comes out sound tomorrow, he must have taken a few bangs


----------



## xspiralx (5 May 2013)

Jung is just untouchable. Feels like a foregone conclusion for the winner tomorrow.


----------



## alliersv1 (5 May 2013)

Considering the hairy moments that was a hell of a time!


----------



## Nannon (5 May 2013)

Love watching Michael Jung and Sam - what a combination!


----------



## JFTDWS (5 May 2013)

PaulC said:



			Gland slam is slipping away by the looks of it :-( ......
		
Click to expand...

all but gone really... MJ isn't known for making mistakes right left and centre!


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

Id be suprised if jung doesnt win now given his SJ record!


----------



## amage (5 May 2013)

PaulC said:



			Gland slam is slipping away by the looks of it :-( ......
		
Click to expand...

hardly....only one sj in hand as they currently stand before xc for GS contenders and they all have to trot up in the morn!!


----------



## lar (5 May 2013)

I think we've just seen why exactly MJ is champion of just about everything. everything. Incredible round


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

Come on Mr. Cool . . . (meaning William).

P


----------



## Charem (5 May 2013)

Is that a camera on Jungs hat, or just a vent?


----------



## JFTDWS (5 May 2013)

Sir Toddy out there too now... 

Nothing to add, just like calling him that...


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

lar said:



			I think we've just seen why exactly MJ is champion of just about everything. everything. Incredible round
		
Click to expand...

This.  He was amazing.

P


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

Going to have to up our game for the Europeans methinks


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

teapot said:



			Going to have our game for the Europeans methinks
		
Click to expand...

Methinks you're right. The Italians could be very good too


----------



## Charem (5 May 2013)

lar said:



			I think we've just seen why exactly MJ is champion of just about everything. everything. Incredible round
		
Click to expand...

Honestly I thought it was a pretty sketchy round. On any other horse I think they would have gone splat. I think Jung may be experiencing actual human emotion and feeling a little nervous for the first time.


----------



## Dottie (5 May 2013)

Did I somehow completely miss Francis' round?!


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

I think you right claire, bloody honest horse got him out of a lot of trouble, not many horses you could yank into a fence and get away with it


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

Dottie, they only showed francis jump the last


----------



## starryeyed (5 May 2013)

Great round from WFP!!!!


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (5 May 2013)

YAY!!


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

Showjumping will be fun tomorrow, now wheres that wine .....


----------



## samsbilly (5 May 2013)

Going to me tense tomorrow may be watching it behind a cushion!


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Well done William. Precision timing.


----------



## JFTDWS (5 May 2013)

agreed, paulc, not his finest round.

Nice work by WFP though...


----------



## alliersv1 (5 May 2013)

Ooooh. Toddy!


----------



## lar (5 May 2013)

PaulC said:



			I think you right claire, bloody honest horse got him out of a lot of trouble, not many horses you could yank into a fence and get away with it
		
Click to expand...

And not many riders would react that quickly to do the yanking. Which is the point of my first post. Several mistakes but still clear inside the time


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

Very unlike todd!


----------



## WandaMare (5 May 2013)

Blimey what a class round by William, and with so much at stake....shows what a true champion he is


----------



## Charem (5 May 2013)

armchair_rider said:



			Well done William. Precision timing.
		
Click to expand...

Great round.

Comon AN!


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

ZP masters the commentators curse.

Did Laura Collett go on her second horse? They seem to have missed her totally


----------



## starryeyed (5 May 2013)

Does anyone know whether the rounds will be available to watch afterwards (or on iplayer...?) - I missed the first few! x


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

Lar, you are very right, i can think of 3 who could, two have been and one is on.


----------



## JFTDWS (5 May 2013)

sharp intake of breath watching AN at huntsmans close


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

LC only had one ride and should be on course unless she's withdrawn?

Nope wont be on iplayer - there's highlights tomorrow though.

And come on Pippa


----------



## amage (5 May 2013)

armchair_rider said:



			ZP masters the commentators curse.

Did Laura Collett go on her second horse? They seem to have missed her totally
		
Click to expand...

She only has one there and should be on course at the mo but quite understandably they will stay following AN and then Pippa Funnell as both are in contention


----------



## mil1212 (5 May 2013)

armchair_rider said:



			ZP masters the commentators curse.

Did Laura Collett go on her second horse? They seem to have missed her totally
		
Click to expand...

she's only got one ride, haven't seen her at all 

eta - there she is!


----------



## JFTDWS (5 May 2013)

and at the water - just casually bounce it


----------



## lucyc (5 May 2013)

Apparently screaming at your laptop at WFP in a flat full of non-horsey people is not normal behaviour!


----------



## Marydoll (5 May 2013)

Shes on now


----------



## starryeyed (5 May 2013)

teapot said:



			Nope wont be on iplayer - there's highlights tomorrow though.
		
Click to expand...

Gutted!

Fingers & toes crossed for Pippa!!!


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

There she is on Super Steve


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Which would rather explain why I couldn't remember how Rayef had gone :eyeroll:


----------



## JFTDWS (5 May 2013)

lucyc said:



			Apparently screaming at your laptop at WFP in a flat full of non-horsey people is not normal behaviour!
		
Click to expand...

Totally normal...

It's them as are weird


----------



## JFTDWS (5 May 2013)

I swear AN just smiled for the camera


----------



## alliersv1 (5 May 2013)

JFTD said:



			I swear AN just smiled for the camera 

Click to expand...

I thought that too!


----------



## JFTDWS (5 May 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			I thought that too!
		
Click to expand...

Now that really is super cool


----------



## alliersv1 (5 May 2013)

JFTD said:



			Now that really is super cool 

Click to expand...

I couldn't believe my eyes lol. What a tart!


----------



## Marydoll (5 May 2013)

JFTD said:



			I swear AN just smiled for the camera 

Click to expand...

I saw that as well, he did it on his last horse as well, must be great to be as good as that, hes so cool i half expect him to flip out his phone and take a call


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

He smiles??!! ;-p


----------



## JFTDWS (5 May 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			I couldn't believe my eyes lol. What a tart!
		
Click to expand...

mmmmmmmm


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

Even better, get his phone out and take a self photo...


----------



## JFTDWS (5 May 2013)

Marydoll said:



			I saw that as well, he did it on his last horse as well, must be great to be as good as that, hes so cool i half expect him to flip out his phone and take a call

Click to expand...

Nah, he'll pop it out in a moment to update his twitter


----------



## PolarSkye (5 May 2013)

PaulC said:



			He smiles??!! ;-p
		
Click to expand...



P


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Or just film his ride with it


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

Teapot LOL


----------



## xspiralx (5 May 2013)

Absolute poetry in motion watching both AN and WFP go xc. Sheer magic.


----------



## alliersv1 (5 May 2013)

teapot said:



			Even better, get his phone out and take a self photo...
		
Click to expand...

Doing a duckface


----------



## lar (5 May 2013)

Do you remember the year Sir Mark waved at the camera on the quad as he galloped past?


----------



## JFTDWS (5 May 2013)

He is just magic


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

JFTD Hell pop what out??!! Behave yourself :-D


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Photograph himself planking on the horse as it jumps a fence?


----------



## WandaMare (5 May 2013)

teapot said:



			Even better, get his phone out and take a self photo...
		
Click to expand...

Love it


----------



## Charem (5 May 2013)

AN is just pure class. Such a fluent round and a real pleasure to watch


----------



## starryeyed (5 May 2013)

oh noooo pippa!


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Ohhh Pippa.

Bit ungenerous on the horse's part?


----------



## alliersv1 (5 May 2013)

Oh, what a shame for Pippa.


----------



## Marydoll (5 May 2013)

Like him or loathe him, by god can he ride a horse


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

She'll be gutted about that


----------



## Marydoll (5 May 2013)

Aw shame Pipp! Mabe not enough practice right enough


----------



## lar (5 May 2013)

Marydoll said:



			Like him or loathe him, by god can he ride a horse 

Click to expand...

Just what I was thinking. I'm not his biggest fan but that was a really classy round


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

Night night all


----------



## JFTDWS (5 May 2013)

PaulC said:



			JFTD Hell pop what out??!! Behave yourself :-D
		
Click to expand...

he wouldn't be updating his twitter on that 

Might pop it out for other entertainment though


----------



## Marydoll (5 May 2013)

What a great xc day, ove loved it


----------



## daffy44 (5 May 2013)

What a shame for Pippa!  Beautiful shot at the steps, maybe the horse was just a bit green and tired at the skinny at the top?


----------



## JFTDWS (5 May 2013)

Marydoll said:



			What a great xc day, ove loved it 

Click to expand...

Fabulous, great afternoon's sport


----------



## Dunlin (5 May 2013)

So if Michael Jung has a fence down, say Paget is out of it and William remains on his score do you end up with them being joint 1st as they'll both be on 40.00?


----------



## WandaMare (5 May 2013)

Fabulous day, one of the best Badminton XC days ever I think...so exciting with all the favourites last to go....can't wait to see what happens tomorrow


----------



## vic07 (5 May 2013)

William would win as nearer to the optimum time?


----------



## Charem (5 May 2013)

What a great day's xc! 

See you all tomorrow for some very tense show jumping!


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Great afternoon. See you all tomorrow. Does anyone know what time the SJing actually starts? I have to go to work in the morning. I know BBC starts at 1230 but they'll show XC highlights before the SJ starts


----------



## WandaMare (5 May 2013)

vic07 said:



			William would win as nearer to the optimum time?
		
Click to expand...

Hope so


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

Dunlin it will be closest to the optimum time xc so wfp would get it i think


----------



## meardsall_millie (5 May 2013)

I've been out all day competing -is there anywhere I can watch re-runs of the coverage please?

Apologies if this has already been asked, I haven't had chance to go through all 53 pages yet!


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

12:20 tomorrow bbc red button before SJ


----------



## PaulC (5 May 2013)

its only short highlights sadly


----------



## meardsall_millie (5 May 2013)

PaulC said:



			its only short highlights sadly
		
Click to expand...



Oh that's a shame - thank you anyway.


----------



## Marydoll (5 May 2013)

Ooh braw, ive a jump lesson in the morning, then i can watch the sj, have a kip and get the guys in before spoiling my equine day going out on my night shift


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

armchair_rider said:



			Great afternoon. See you all tomorrow. Does anyone know what time the SJing actually starts? I have to go to work in the morning. I know BBC starts at 1230 but they'll show XC highlights before the SJ starts
		
Click to expand...

According to the Badminton website, top 20 will start jumping at 1.30pm


----------



## Xander (5 May 2013)

xspiralx said:



			Seriously!

I thought Imperial Cavalier looked a bit sticky today, not as forward as I've seen him.
		
Click to expand...

I got that impression too.


----------



## MagicMelon (5 May 2013)

Anyone know if the individual XC rounds will go up online?  Another event did that, you could watch them anytime afterwards.  So bummed I missed it but I had to go work at a wedding!


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

teapot said:



			According to the Badminton website, top 20 will start jumping at 1.30pm
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Teapot. That's good then, I can stay later at work than I planned if I need to.


----------



## lannerch (5 May 2013)

Not sure if this has already been said as have not read the previous 53 pages, but poor show with the Brits except for wfp, we usually dominate the top 10! Not good


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

I don't think it's a poor show per se, more than bar the European Champs, there is nothing on the eventing calender this year that means you have to save your top horse for. So they've all come to Badminton.

If anything it'll probably make Team GB more determined for the Euros...


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2013)

Opens up Euro selection a bit too as lots of established combinations haven't done very well (admittedly none of the youngsters have been brilliant but some of them were impressive). Which is probably worth a thread on it's own.

Really though I agree with Teapot. It is disappointing but it's very early in the Olympic cycle so lots of top foreign riders and lots of British riders on relatively inexperienced horses.


----------



## LEC (5 May 2013)

I think its good for us to have so much competition. Its an excellent bench mark as the Euros are not being 3*. If we want to win gold you have to look at the best and go out and beat them and its not often you get that chance against Jung, Klimke etc as tend to save the horses for the big events instead of running at 4*.


----------



## Supertrooper (5 May 2013)

Was there today so didn't get to see all of everyone's rounds but friend said that a horse galloped off (without a rider) and was on three legs. She thinks it was an Irish rider, does anyone know if horse is ok?


----------



## teapot (5 May 2013)

There was one who was saved by a frangible pin and looked pretty sore afterwards who was Irish. 

According to EventingNation, no series injury to any horses or riders today...


----------



## TarrSteps (5 May 2013)

I don't think the Brits are doing anything wrong it's just the world has come to meet them. There have been challengers based here - Andrew, Mark etc - and others who have regularly made the trek to compete here for decades. What is probably most different now is there are riders capable of winning at Badminton etc that aren't based here so not people the Brits compete against every week. You don't have to be based in the UK to win anymore.


----------



## Supertrooper (5 May 2013)

Teapot - thanks xx


----------



## EveningStar (6 May 2013)

Random question - I noticed in the dressage a lot of the horses had breastplates on, is this purely to stop the saddle slipping?


----------



## PaulC (6 May 2013)

Good luck to all the horses today!


----------



## Firewell (6 May 2013)

Prob being dumb but who's top of the leader board at the mo?


----------



## PaulC (6 May 2013)

Jung, padget, fox-pitt. You can access placings on badmintons website


----------



## paulineh (6 May 2013)

1st Michael Jung (GER)

2nd Jonathon Paget (NZL)

3rd William Fox Pitt (GB)

4th Andrew Nicholson (NZL)


----------



## ElleSkywalker (6 May 2013)

Anyone know when it's back on the red button?


----------



## Firewell (6 May 2013)

Gosh everything to play for!!


----------



## PorkChop (6 May 2013)

Just listening to the trot-up  or not because their batteries have just packed up


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2013)

paulineh said:



			1st Michael Jung (GER)

2nd Jonathon Paget (NZL)

3rd William Fox Pitt (GB)

4th Andrew Nicholson (NZL)
		
Click to expand...

And they're so, so  close in scores  too!  Only 0.3 between WFP and AN, and four marks from the first to 4th.

We had a wonderful day down there yesterday.  If anything, we thought it was quite a mild Badminton, nothing ridiculously scary this year compared to previous years.  WFP looked in a league of his own when he went past us (at the steps), horse fresh as a daisy and striding out.  It was interesting how much fitter the "big guns" horses looked compared to the more inexperienced competitors.

Oh yes, and I'm sure AN was smiling in the xc warmup area too.  I love watching them in the warmup as much as on the course!


----------



## Ktrice1994 (6 May 2013)

Michael Jung was in a league of his own and the hairy moments across country showed what a unique partnership he and Sam have. In my opinion I would think Jung is going to win, given the strength of his SJ but anything can happen, William was awesome yesterday - there was a lovely article on him in The Telegraph yesterday


----------



## loisb501 (6 May 2013)

Is there anyway to watch it online? At work just now, managed to watch the Xc on my ipad yesterday but lost the link


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (6 May 2013)

Yes, what time is the SJ on the red button?


----------



## bgb (6 May 2013)

Starts at 12:30 on BBC2. Only showing the top riders but radio badminton commentry on lower-placed sj now on 106.1FM


----------



## starryeyed (6 May 2013)

It's on!!!!


----------



## alliersv1 (6 May 2013)

On now!
Exciting!


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (6 May 2013)

That horse is such a poser


----------



## alliersv1 (6 May 2013)

FlaxenPony05 said:



			That horse is such a poser 

Click to expand...

Stood there like a statue eh?

Loving the interviews with William and Andrew. One definitely displaying more tact than the other


----------



## PolarSkye (6 May 2013)

I think Michael Jung is going to win . . . he is so immaculately prepared and so very focused.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (6 May 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			Stood there like a statue eh?

Loving the interviews with William and Andrew. One definitely displaying more tact than the other 

Click to expand...

Indeed .  Just as you would expect . . . 

P


----------



## Camel (6 May 2013)

Loving FSONicholson, he had quite a sinister air about him when he was saying he didn't like WFP!!

x


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (6 May 2013)

Michael Jung is just fantastic. Love Sam.


----------



## alliersv1 (6 May 2013)

PolarSkye said:



			Indeed .  Just as you would expect . . . 

P
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, but you would have perhaps expected it to be the other way round.
Ever the British gent eh?


----------



## starryeyed (6 May 2013)

ahh this is so exciting!!!!


----------



## PolarSkye (6 May 2013)

starryeyed said:



			ahh this is so exciting!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it though?  Shame Pippa is no longer really in the running.

P


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (6 May 2013)

Sound stupid but what's that sheepskin thing on Jung's horse's chest?


----------



## PaulC (6 May 2013)

Love mary, how funny is she!! They should have her commentating too!!


----------



## starryeyed (6 May 2013)

FlaxenPony05 said:



			Sound stupid but what's that sheepskin thing on Jung's horse's chest? 

Click to expand...

It's a breastgirth with fluffy sheepskin cover x


----------



## noodle_ (6 May 2013)

Where's te show jumping ??
Am I on the wrong channel

Bbc2?

All I see is yesterday's xc?


----------



## armchair_rider (6 May 2013)

SJ doesn't start til 1.30


----------



## noodle_ (6 May 2013)

Ah thanks )

Is it only an hour then. ??

I've Been sat here pouting for 40 mins now saying where the hell is the show jumping lol!!


----------



## PolarSkye (6 May 2013)

noodle_ said:



			Ah thanks )

Is it only an hour then. ??

I've Been sat here pouting for 40 mins now saying where the hell is the show jumping lol!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, just the top 10.

P


----------



## stroppymare153 (6 May 2013)

So glad we actually went yesterday despite the sunburn  - absolutely **** coverage on highlghts (and on the red button stuff that I've watched so far).  Don't seem to be as many cameras as usual and although there are cameras in other places just concentrating on the same few fences.  bah, humbug!


----------



## PaulC (6 May 2013)

Yesterdays tv coverage was so much better than the highlights today to be fair


----------



## vallin (6 May 2013)

I thought yesterday's coverage was ace!


----------



## suzi (6 May 2013)

Agree yesterday was better than the highlights so far though having a bit more rider feedback ia good.

Would be nice to have the option of watching the sj live instead of the highlights though. ....


----------



## Marydoll (6 May 2013)

Does anyone know what time the show jumping starts ?


----------



## PolarSkye (6 May 2013)

suzi said:



			Would be nice to have the option of watching the sj live instead of the highlights though. ....
		
Click to expand...

Agree.

P


----------



## Cedars (6 May 2013)

....where's the showjumping? Why are we watching XC again?


----------



## armchair_rider (6 May 2013)

I think that the SJ session starts at 130 but BBC only showing top 10 or so? Can always put radio badminton on PC and turn TV sound off


----------



## Cedars (6 May 2013)

It's 1.38!


----------



## noodle_ (6 May 2013)

Oh this is rubbish!!! Seen the xc already I wan to see show jumping fgs :-:


----------



## angelish (6 May 2013)

noodle_ said:



			Oh this is rubbish!!! Seen the xc already I wan to see show jumping fgs :-:
		
Click to expand...

as do i  
live results here though 
http://results.badminton-horse.co.uk/results/2013_results/final_results.aspx


----------



## alwaysbroke (6 May 2013)

Listening to sj'ing commentary on Badminton Radio while TV xc is on mute until jumping starts on there!


----------



## noodle_ (6 May 2013)

Thanks so its done ??

We just get the highlights after??


----------



## teapot (6 May 2013)

Top 20 has only just started noodle and there's only one more xc round to show on the highlights


----------



## PaulC (6 May 2013)

Only 10 clears out of 51 in SJ so far, looks like its going to be a nail biting finish!!


----------



## teapot (6 May 2013)

New course designer too apparently - great piece on e-venting about it!


----------



## Cedars (6 May 2013)

WHY ARE WE STILL WATCHING THE XC?


----------



## Turitea (6 May 2013)

They will show you the 10 best, my guess.


----------



## noodle_ (6 May 2013)

Ahh thanks!!! ))))


----------



## Turitea (6 May 2013)

It is only a guess, but this is what normally happens.  Hm, meaning they should show you the SJ now. Oh dear, I feel sorry for you guys.


----------



## 9tails (6 May 2013)

Is it me or was Andrew Nicholson being a bit of a nob in his interview with Claire Balding?


----------



## PolarSkye (6 May 2013)

Big/technical course, tight time . . . bring it on .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (6 May 2013)

9tails said:



			Is it me or was Andrew Nicholson being a bit of a nob in his interview with Claire Balding?
		
Click to expand...

Bit of a doorknob in my opinion.

P


----------



## starryeyed (6 May 2013)

Finally!!!


----------



## alfirules (6 May 2013)

Vittoria current leader


----------



## noodle_ (6 May 2013)

Odds are bbc are gna turn it off at half 2 arnt they??? Without us seeing it all fgs .


----------



## starryeyed (6 May 2013)

^ It's looking that way


----------



## mil1212 (6 May 2013)

noodle_ said:



			Odds are bbc are gna turn it off at half 2 arnt they??? Without us seeing it all fgs .
		
Click to expand...

nnooooo don't say that!


----------



## teapot (6 May 2013)

There's only 5 more to go - plenty of time.


----------



## WandaMare (6 May 2013)

noodle_ said:



			Odds are bbc are gna turn it off at half 2 arnt they??? Without us seeing it all fgs .
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully will just delay the Snooker, can't believe they could do that to us!


----------



## suzi (6 May 2013)

20mins and 5 to jump. I expect they'll just go late to the snooker if needed. That's what they usually end up doing.


----------



## 9tails (6 May 2013)

Surely not?


----------



## starryeyed (6 May 2013)

Gorgeous horse!


----------



## noodle_ (6 May 2013)

So who's left to go ??

I've missed half of it. Lol


----------



## suzi (6 May 2013)

The leaders after xc...

Andrew,  William,  Jock and Michael


----------



## angelish (6 May 2013)

noodle_ said:



			So who's left to go ??

I've missed half of it. Lol
		
Click to expand...

andrews next then william , then Jonathan Paget then MJ


----------



## PolarSkye (6 May 2013)

I actually have butterflies . . . daft, or what?

P


----------



## noodle_ (6 May 2013)

Thanks! Hoping fox Pitt takes it tbh !!! Could do with a good win!!!


----------



## PaulC (6 May 2013)

Well done AN good ride


----------



## teapot (6 May 2013)

Mr Cool


----------



## suzi (6 May 2013)

Well ridden round by Andrew!


----------



## armchair_rider (6 May 2013)

Well done Andrew. Making them go out to beat him


----------



## starryeyed (6 May 2013)

C'mon WFP!!!


----------



## DuckToller (6 May 2013)

My heart rate has gone up!


----------



## PolarSkye (6 May 2013)

Come on WILLIAM!

P


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (6 May 2013)

Omg comon wfp!!!!!


----------



## bounce (6 May 2013)

I don't think I can watch! Come on william.


----------



## samsbilly (6 May 2013)

I can't watch!


----------



## teapot (6 May 2013)

Eeekkkk *crosses everything*


----------



## armchair_rider (6 May 2013)

Come on William (yeah I know original)


----------



## Kadastorm (6 May 2013)

COME ON WILLIAM!!!!


----------



## starryeyed (6 May 2013)

oh god! I bet everyone in there is holding their breath!


----------



## alliersv1 (6 May 2013)

Nail biting stuff now!


----------



## suzi (6 May 2013)

Complete silence in the crowd!


----------



## starryeyed (6 May 2013)

NO!!!


----------



## teapot (6 May 2013)

Balls


----------



## PaulC (6 May 2013)

Oops!!


----------



## bounce (6 May 2013)

Noooooooo


----------



## CalllyH (6 May 2013)

Oh ******


----------



## alliersv1 (6 May 2013)

Oooohhh!!!


----------



## armchair_rider (6 May 2013)

Moop


----------



## PolarSkye (6 May 2013)

.

P


----------



## samsbilly (6 May 2013)

So unlucky now want Michael Jung to win. Really don't like Andrew!


----------



## armchair_rider (6 May 2013)

COME ON JOCK


----------



## noodle_ (6 May 2013)

Hoping Andrew doesn't win I really don like him!!


----------



## PolarSkye (6 May 2013)

Right . . . now I'm definitely supporting Michael Jung.

P


----------



## xspiralx (6 May 2013)

******, gutted for William. 

Got to admire Andrew though, he's one cool customer.


----------



## suzi (6 May 2013)

Andrew divides me. On one hand I find him a little unsporting but I also admire him for his honesty. He (like so many others) compete and want to be competitive...


----------



## teapot (6 May 2013)

Yes Jock, well done


----------



## PaulC (6 May 2013)

Well done jock!!


----------



## CalllyH (6 May 2013)

Me three, come on micheal. Andrew has done himself no favours on camera today


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (6 May 2013)

Yay AN cant win!!!


----------



## suzi (6 May 2013)

Lovely round by Jock. Very impressive.


----------



## PaulC (6 May 2013)

Agree with you suzi, i like how he speaks his mind lol


----------



## starryeyed (6 May 2013)

Great round by Jock!


----------



## Feathered (6 May 2013)

Gutted for WFP, but come on now Jock!!


----------



## only_me (6 May 2013)

What a fantastic round from jock paget - a well deserved clear and what a horse!!


----------



## teapot (6 May 2013)

Interesting seeing almost the entire GB team huddling around William 

Let's see what Mr Machine does...


----------



## 9tails (6 May 2013)

Ha!  Stick that in your pipe and smoke it, AN!


----------



## Kadastorm (6 May 2013)

So glad AN wont win, he may be a great horseman but he is a pig. great round by jock, feel for WFP though. 
Come on Micheal!


----------



## CalllyH (6 May 2013)

suzi said:



			Andrew divides me. On one hand I find him a little unsporting but I also admire him for his honesty. He (like so many others) compete and want to be competitive...
		
Click to expand...

He's not that honest though, he's just lied through his teeth. Of course he's thinking about the grand slam.  why not just say yes it would be nice


----------



## armchair_rider (6 May 2013)

suzi said:



			Andrew divides me. On one hand I find him a little unsporting but I also admire him for his honesty. He (like so many others) compete and want to be competitive...
		
Click to expand...

Agree with you. He is a brilliant rider and honest about his opinions but doesn't come across as a very nice bloke. Would have been aworthy winner but personally am quite happy he's been beaten.

Think MJ will win, can't see him having 2 poles down


----------



## teapot (6 May 2013)

Going to have to nobble the Germans at the Euros methinks


----------



## Feathered (6 May 2013)

I'm sorry but I do want Jung to knock a pole, its no fun competing against what appears to be an infallible machine.


----------



## PaulC (6 May 2013)

Well done Jung cracking round!!


----------



## starryeyed (6 May 2013)

POLE DOWN!!


----------



## teapot (6 May 2013)

That was a VERY rueful look by das German. Wow.


----------



## bounce (6 May 2013)

Oh my god what a finish!


----------



## PaulC (6 May 2013)

Oh poo, WELL DONE JOCK


----------



## Kadastorm (6 May 2013)

Nooooo! Fair play to Jock but really unlucky for Micheal.


----------



## CalllyH (6 May 2013)

Oh my god, what a fabulous result! What a competition!


----------



## alliersv1 (6 May 2013)

OMG!!
Did not see that coming!! What an odd knockdown.

Congrats to Jock!


----------



## mil1212 (6 May 2013)

OMG didn't see that happening! Glad Jock won, what a result!


----------



## vallin (6 May 2013)

Well that was unexpected!


----------



## only_me (6 May 2013)

What an ending!! Poor MJ but Jock was fantastic in the jumping 

Poor MJ but congrats jock!!


----------



## Feathered (6 May 2013)

Holy cow!! It happened, he does make a mistake. 
How much worse does that make that pole down for William now  
But great for Jock!


----------



## samsbilly (6 May 2013)

What a nice Michael Jung is though very good sportsmanship! X


----------



## mil1212 (6 May 2013)

And how very gracious of Micheal


----------



## PolarSkye (6 May 2013)

What a finish .

P


----------



## alliersv1 (6 May 2013)

Very gracious of Michael too. Good on him.


----------



## Marydoll (6 May 2013)

Wow how great for Jock, poor Michael that was an age till the pole hit the ground


----------



## starryeyed (6 May 2013)

What a fantastic 3 days!


----------



## PolarSkye (6 May 2013)

mil1212 said:



			And how very gracious of Micheal
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree - very gracious.

P


----------



## armchair_rider (6 May 2013)

Ok so I clearly know nothing about MJ's jumping prowess but I was right when I said I thought Jock might do it. Well done to him. And agree MJ very gracious in defeat

Probably worth a new thread about the Europeans and who it will be necessary to nobble (or, as in the case of certain Italians, kidnap)


----------



## PaulC (6 May 2013)

Huge congrats to Pippa to, makes her 2003 slam all the better knowing the titans couldn't do it!!


----------



## xspiralx (6 May 2013)

Wow! What an exciting finale.

Really pleased for Jock - almost flawless round by MJ and a very unlucky pole but quite glad in a way that he's not completely infallible!


----------



## PolarSkye (6 May 2013)

PaulC said:



			Huge congrats to Pippa to, makes her 2003 slam all the better knowing the titans couldn't do it!!
		
Click to expand...

Hadn't thought of it that way . . . 

P


----------



## Turitea (6 May 2013)

Reminds of the Olympics when SAO had the last pole down and lost to MJ. Ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit.  Ooops, was too quick... poetic justice you call it.


----------



## WandaMare (6 May 2013)

WOW what an amazing nail-biting finale, well done Jock! 

Feel for both Michael and William but I think they will have both gained many new fans this Badminton for giving us such an exciting competition and for proving themselves to be such gentlemen... even when under so much pressure..

Loved Badminton this year....everything went so well, great for the sport


----------



## vallin (6 May 2013)

If you haven't read this, it's rather amusing  http://eventingnation.com/home/badm...e-as-transcribed-by-a-sunburned-reporter.html


----------



## Ktrice1994 (6 May 2013)

Turitea said:



			Reminds of the Olympics when SAO had the last pole down and lost to MJ. Ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit. 

Click to expand...

Exactly it was very similar to the Olympics! Congrats to Jock Paget, really rode beautifully and seems a lovely person (unlike Nicholson who was thoroughly unsporting) but i am gutted for Michael  but he has won most of the big titles and will be back again to win it i am sure.


----------



## Kikke (6 May 2013)

that was toe curling! Well done Jock


----------



## Maesfen (6 May 2013)

Gutted for Andrew but thrilled for Jock.


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2013)

xspiralx said:



			Wow! What an exciting finale.

Really pleased for Jock - almost flawless round by MJ and a very unlucky pole but quite glad in a way that he's not completely infallible!
		
Click to expand...

I'm really glad it was someone unexpected that won rather than MJ, if it couldn't be a grand slam winner.  I do feel for MJ though, of all the fences to have down, a slow faller at the last fence must be a huge shock/comedown, people had initially cheered as though he's won.

A really interesting competition all in all, far from the usual suspects!


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (6 May 2013)

Let's talk breeding for a moment. Winner full TB. Sam is by a TB out of a mare by a TB. Nereo by a full TB. 4th Opgun,score one for the warmbloods. 5th full TB, Parklane. TB's capable of getting the dressage score, best across the country, can jump the poles too. 

Sorry, I like to know what they ride too.

Terri


----------



## Ktrice1994 (6 May 2013)

Honey08 said:



			I'm really glad it was someone unexpected that won rather than MJ, if it couldn't be a grand slam winner.  I do feel for MJ though, of all the fences to have down, a slow faller at the last fence must be a huge shock/comedown, people had initially cheered as though he's won.

A really interesting competition all in all, far from the usual suspects!
		
Click to expand...

I agree it was a super competition, I do feel bad for MJ but if he wins everything constantly then it leaves nobody else with a chance and it would get a bit dull....I believe what AN said was inappropriate, it is not what you say at all in the situation, he should have kept quiet


----------



## Elsbells (6 May 2013)

Ktrice1994 said:



			I agree it was a super competition, I do feel bad for MJ but if he wins everything constantly then it leaves nobody else with a chance and it would get a bit dull....I believe was AN said was inappropriate, it is not what you say at all in the situation, he should have kept quiet
		
Click to expand...

Missed that! What did he say??


----------



## Ktrice1994 (6 May 2013)

Elsbells said:



			Missed that! What did he say??
		
Click to expand...

He basically said I hope Jock, William and Michael have fences down. Its good to be competitive but that was nasty and especially saying that to your team mate  Jock deserved that win he is a brilliant rider with lovely horses


----------



## teapot (6 May 2013)

Also massive kudos to Colleen Routledge - she's completed 5 of the 6 4*s on the same horse!


----------



## PolarSkye (6 May 2013)

Ktrice1994 said:



			He basically said I hope Jock, William and Michael have fences down. Its good to be competitive but that was nasty and especially saying that to your team mate  Jock deserved that win he is a brilliant rider with lovely horses
		
Click to expand...

Sheer class 

P


----------



## Penumbra (6 May 2013)

Equilibrium Ireland said:



			Let's talk breeding for a moment. Winner full TB. Sam is by a TB out of a mare by a TB. Nereo by a full TB. 4th Opgun,score one for the warmbloods. 5th full TB, Parklane. TB's capable of getting the dressage score, best across the country, can jump the poles too. 

Sorry, I like to know what they ride too.

Terri
		
Click to expand...

That's really interesting, actually, I know the comentaters mentioned there were lots of TBs near the top, but I didn't realise how many. I guess the cross country being so influential may have helped them (although obviously they had to do well in the dressage too). 

Really felt for MJ and WFP, but well done to Jock, I'm sure this is just the start of a really successful career for him. Really nice to see the Itallians doing well too. The Brits have obviously got to up their game!


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2013)

Ktrice1994 said:



			He basically said I hope Jock, William and Michael have fences down. Its good to be competitive but that was nasty and especially saying that to your team mate  Jock deserved that win he is a brilliant rider with lovely horses
		
Click to expand...

He did, but he actually said "I know its unsporting but..." first!  If he'd said anything else he would have been lying - of course he wanted them to knock down.  He was laughing a bit too.


----------



## Elsbells (6 May 2013)

Honey08 said:



			He did, but he actually said "I know its unsporting but..." first!  If he'd said anything else he would have been lying - of course he wanted them to knock down.  He was laughing a bit too.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, I did hear that but I thought yep fair play. It's called being competitive and that is what drives anyone to win.


----------



## Ktrice1994 (6 May 2013)

Honey08 said:



			He did, but he actually said "I know its unsporting but..." first!  If he'd said anything else he would have been lying - of course he wanted them to knock down.  He was laughing a bit too.
		
Click to expand...

True but if he knew it was unsporting then why say it in public, he could have had more decorum in the interview. Its a bit of a tasteless comment- you dont hear William or any other competitor say it. You can be competitive and out to win but that comment was a step further then that I believe. He is obviously one of the best eventers and horsemen in the world so I respect him for his ability


----------



## Jenni_ (6 May 2013)

what did michael do that was so gracious? I mised it


----------



## teapot (6 May 2013)

He went straight up to Jock Paget and congratulated him and was very modest in the interview too


----------



## JFTDWS (6 May 2013)

I thought AN was very straightforward, honest and sensible in the interview.  Of course he was hoping they'd have fences - he'd be a rotten competitor if he didn't!  He was straight over to congratulate Jock after anyway, and looked really pleased for him.

I'd rather he was honest and came out with it, than hide it behind poorly spoken half-truths.


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2013)

JFTD said:



			I thought AN was very straightforward, honest and sensible in the interview.  Of course he was hoping they'd have fences - he'd be a rotten competitor if he didn't!  He was straight over to congratulate Jock after anyway, and looked really pleased for him.

I'd rather he was honest and came out with it, than hide it behind poorly spoken half-truths.
		
Click to expand...

I thought so too.  I would rather all of them be politely honest.  He wasn't rude about it or nasty.  As long as he was smiling and congratulated whoever won afterwards, who cares.  He has been honest, interesting and good humoured throughout this event really.   Lets face it, he could have been really stressed about the grandslam or grumpy about the dog, but he has happily chatted naturally to all interviews with a smile on his face..


----------



## Ktrice1994 (6 May 2013)

Honey08 said:



			I thought so too.  I would rather all of them be politely honest.  He wasn't rude about it or nasty.  As long as he was smiling and congratulated whoever won afterwards, who cares.  He has been honest, interesting and good humoured throughout this event really.   Lets face it, he could have been really stressed about the grandslam or grumpy about the dog, but he has happily chatted naturally to all interviews with a smile on his face..
		
Click to expand...

True I agree honesty is the best way to go and he is a brilliant rider who, alongside William, has had to deal with a huge amount of pressure and scrutiny over the past few days and since Kentucky


----------



## TarrSteps (6 May 2013)

Andrew can't win. If he doesn't show emotion he's a robot, if he does he's a bad sportsman. How is telling the truth about how he feels at a very stressful moment - with a wry smile - unsportsmanlike when it's okay for people on internet forums to say they are 'glad' he didn't win on the basis of a few minutes they've seen on tv.

Anyway, heroes and villains are part of the theatre of sport. Who gets which spot usually comes down to media training and public speaking prowess as much as anything.


----------



## Ktrice1994 (6 May 2013)

If AN had won then he would have been a worthy winner and I think he would have deserved it given the record he has got. He is perceived as the 'villain' in the rivalry between himself and WFP, which is all part of the sporting world.

I admire him for speaking the truth and smiling during a stressful situation and i take back the things i said as he did a superb job over the 4 days


----------



## JandP (6 May 2013)

If I had 250k at stake, I'd be willing people to have poles too 

Kind of glad that eventing has proved that yet again, anything can happen no matter how good you are.  Its one of the best things about the sport.


----------



## Penumbra (6 May 2013)

I don't think AN was especially unsporting in his interview, I know he is supposed to always wish everyone else the best, but there was a lot of money at stake. At the end he was there straight away to congratulate Jock Padget (to be fair so was MJ, who I thought was very calm after such an unlucky pole). I also expected him to have made more of a fuss about the dog on course, as that could have really caused him some problems. 

We are just used to all the Brittish riders acting as if they couldn't care less about who wins and being very self depricating, but I think that is just down to our culture, and other countries expect their sportsmen and women to show a bit more determination to win.


----------



## TarrSteps (6 May 2013)

I do think that's a valid point re nationality. If this weekend proved anything, it's that it's not just a "British" sport anymore.


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2013)

Yes, perhaps the Brits should stop being so polite and get angry!  Get the adrenalin going and get battling!


----------



## WandaMare (6 May 2013)

I think it would have been okay if he'd have said he badly wanted to win this year and hoped things had gone this way etc. It was just unfortunate the way he put it imo, that he wanted Jock and Michael to have poles down. It did sound a bit unsporting and its unusal too, to hear a rider wishing fellow competitors misfortune. That's just my view. I do think he's a fab competitor though and I totally admire his riding skills.


----------



## TarrSteps (6 May 2013)

Honey08 said:



			Yes, perhaps the Brits should stop being so polite and get angry!  Get the adrenalin going and get battling!
		
Click to expand...

Meh, people should be what they are, Brits included. They just shouldn't necessarily assign malicious motives to people who do things differently.


----------



## blue2262 (6 May 2013)

I thought AN's behavior after he jumped clear was quite disgraceful, trying to whip the crowd up to unsettle the others. I know there is history and rivalry between him and WFP, but I can't imagine WFP doing anything like that!
Delighted that JP won, yesterday everyone was talking about the other 3 as if he didn't feature, almost as though while no one was looking he won!


----------



## Maesfen (6 May 2013)

Ktrice1994 said:



			He basically said I hope Jock, William and Michael have fences down. Its good to be competitive but that was nasty and especially saying that to your team mate  Jock deserved that win he is a brilliant rider with lovely horses
		
Click to expand...

If I had that amount of money riding on their results I'd be wishing they had a sudden attack of the squits too as well as poles down.  Absolutely understandable reaction from him, I like his honesty.


----------



## Ktrice1994 (6 May 2013)

Maesfen said:



			If I had that amount of money riding on their results I'd be wishing they had a sudden attack of the squits too as well as poles down.  Absolutely understandable reaction from him, I like his honesty.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but when you take into account the fact that Nicholson was encouraging the crowd to go ballistic before William came him, that was not especially sporting and yes whilst i understand there was a huge amount of money at stake, i think he should have kept that thought to himself. I think he is one of the best event riders of all time and i have nothing against him, I dont wish to say anything bad against a rider of his calibre


----------



## KatB (6 May 2013)

It makes me laugh that everyone loves it when eventing gets into the media because of rivalry, then when AN play's the part of the "vallain" as he's been made out to be, to carry it on, suddenly he's disgraceful and unsporting. I love AN as he is honest and pretty blunt, as he doesn't need "fans" to make him a living, he does that through sheer talent and being very good at being a horseman. When he's dragged into the media as a celebrity, he plays up to his reputation, and surely that's not a bad thing?! No-one except those in the sport knows what's really happening behind closed doors. 

On another note, fantastic result I think, massive well done to Jock. We just need some more English 20 somethings to emulate his success...


----------



## KatB (6 May 2013)

Sorry, stupid phone, villain!


----------



## Ktrice1994 (6 May 2013)

KatB said:



			It makes me laugh that everyone loves it when eventing gets into the media because of rivalry, then when AN play's the part of the "vallain" as he's been made out to be, to carry it on, suddenly he's disgraceful and unsporting. I love AN as he is honest and pretty blunt, as he doesn't need "fans" to make him a living, he does that through sheer talent and being very good at being a horseman. When he's dragged into the media as a celebrity, he plays up to his reputation, and surely that's not a bad thing?! No-one except those in the sport knows what's really happening behind closed doors. 

On another note, fantastic result I think, massive well done to Jock. We just need some more English 20 somethings to emulate his success...
		
Click to expand...

He is not being portrayed as a celebrity by the media, its just one of those, "villain vs hero" sporting stories and everyone has an opinion. I believe both are extraordinary horsemen with different personalities and its just what I believe. Everyone is entitled to an opinion without it being 'belittled'. I don't want to get into a fight it was a fantastic Badminton and was one of the best I have ever watched and is all down to superb horsemen and their achievements


----------



## TarrSteps (6 May 2013)

Tbf, WFP doesn't exactly need fans to make a living either. 

I agree, it's about the riding and the horsemanship and a little bit of luck. Today they were all equal in the first two and it went Jock's way in the last one. They are all so close to doing everything right. 

It does make me laugh though. Equestrian sports want to be taken  into the public consciousness, to get the sponsorship and attention that comes with it. This is part of it, not just the drama within the sport but the internet disagreements around it.  It keeps people tuning in!


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2013)

I think that WFP is well used to crowd noise anyway!  The crowd had cheered like heck for him all weekend.


----------



## CalllyH (6 May 2013)

http://www.horseandcountry.tv/episode/andrew-nicholson-gets-crowd-going

I think this is disgusting and some true colours coming through maybe. It's not like William was deliberately cheered to distract him. Personally I think AN is taking it a bit too far now.


----------



## Replay (6 May 2013)

Just watched that video of AN explaining why he was getting the crowd wound up after his showjumping.  Not hugely sporting imho....


----------



## JFTDWS (6 May 2013)

AN was just milking the atmosphere - sport at that level is all about the atmosphere, the tension, the thrill - it's not like WFP is some green as grass newbie who would be thrown by it.  He's a professional who does this week in, week out - a bit of crowd noise is hardly going to rattle him!



Maesfen said:



			If I had that amount of money riding on their results I'd be wishing they had a sudden attack of the squits too as well as poles down.  Absolutely understandable reaction from him, I like his honesty.
		
Click to expand...

*snorts*  White breeches...  What a thought


----------



## Double_choc_lab (6 May 2013)

I think the crowd at Badminton are knowledgeable enough not to distract William.  They cheer loudly enough when he comes in but are respectfully quiet when he was jumping.  I think that was probably tongue in cheek from AN.  I was there and I'm sure nothing AN did distracted WFP or was in anyway responsible for the faults he had.


----------



## Turitea (6 May 2013)

JP has recently spent at MJ's yard 4 weeks . Seemed to have rubbed off.


----------



## blue2262 (6 May 2013)

Utterly disgusting! WFP did not rouse the crowd, you can watch the end of his XC, he just finished!


----------



## WandaMare (6 May 2013)

Oh no cringe, I think AN needs to concentrate on his fab riding and maybe steer clear of interviews  'payback' all sounds a bit bitter, hope he doesn't really feel that way.


----------



## Nicnac (6 May 2013)

Oh please do chill out.  If the 'hooha' had caused either WFP or AN to lose the grand slam we could discuss it, but it didn't so what's the point 

Neither won the grand slam; let's just celebrate a fantastic competition that had us on the edge of our seats right down to the wire.  JP is a worthy winner - first Badminton and he only started riding 10-11 years ago!


----------



## Daffodil (6 May 2013)

How very unsporting.     

Whilst not disputing his incredible ability as a horseman, as a person I've never been a fan and this bitchy response does nothing to improve my opinion.


----------



## JFTDWS (6 May 2013)

Seriously nicnac? If I didn't feel inadequate before, I do now  that is talent...


----------



## EveningStar (6 May 2013)

JFTD - she's right he only started riding at about 18? Within four/five years he had done his first four star. Absolute natural talent. Am so happy for him. He seems very unassuming and down to earth

Re AN. i think you have to remember he has a very dry sense of humour i dont think you can always take him seriously. Also he wants that Badminton win more than anyone else in the world. Loved hearing Paul Tapner said about him on the commentary for Xc - called him a grumpy old man - haha


Re AN I think we have to remember Andrew has a very dry sense of humour I'm not sure you could 100% take him seriously at all times.


----------



## JFTDWS (6 May 2013)

EveningStar said:



			JFTD - she's right he only started riding at about 18? Within four/five years he had done his first four star. Absolute natural talent. Am so happy for him. He seems very unassuming and down to earth
		
Click to expand...

Wow.

Unbelievable.  So many people seem to have a lot of nice things to say about him too, which is always nice.  I hope he's enjoying some hardcore celebrating tonight


----------



## PolarSkye (6 May 2013)

CalllyH said:



http://www.horseandcountry.tv/episode/andrew-nicholson-gets-crowd-going

I think this is disgusting and some true colours coming through maybe. It's not like William was deliberately cheered to distract him. Personally I think AN is taking it a bit too far now.
		
Click to expand...

Well that seals it for me.  Petty.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (6 May 2013)

Aww PS can't we try and get this thread to die on a positive note - like "JP is wonderful" or "isn't MJ a good sportsman"?

All further comments should end with something positive - no matter how irrelevant or contrived


----------



## Firewell (6 May 2013)

I think it was fairly obvious AN was playing to the crowd and tounge in cheek with the interview. You only had to see how genuinely delighted he was that his team mate won to know he wasn't being nasty. He's just competitive. 
He also had nothing but praise for his horses,  he talked about them with affection and was very laid back about the dog incident. 
I think he's just got a dry kiwi sense of humour. 
William is very polite and British, very BBC correct but I'm sure secretly inside he was just as hopeful the others had poles..
All in all I thought it a fab competition. I really felt for Jung having the last fence down and it's nice to see young, fresh faces at the top of the leader board .


----------



## oldvic (7 May 2013)

blue2262 said:



			I thought AN's behavior after he jumped clear was quite disgraceful, trying to whip the crowd up to unsettle the others. I know there is history and rivalry between him and WFP, but I can't imagine WFP doing anything like that!
Delighted that JP won, yesterday everyone was talking about the other 3 as if he didn't feature, almost as though while no one was looking he won!
		
Click to expand...

William did exactly that when he finished and Andrew was in the arena being counted down by the starter for the cross country. The noise of the crowd on Sunday was so loud that Andrew couldn't hear the starter who refused to tell his connections (who also couldn't hear) so they could signal to him. Nereo is a hot horse so it would make him use energy and make him harder to ride, possibly affecting his time. Was that disgraceful too?

New Zealanders are known for saying it as it is. With a prestigious competition at stake, it would be abnormal to want the others to jump clear especially if that amount of money was involved. He was the first to say how well Jock and Michael did and what a great competition it was. If it is distasteful for someone to say they want to win then the question shouldn't be asked.


----------



## Daffodil (7 May 2013)

It seems to be the current trend for riders to wave  to everyone in the stands as they come in and eventually pull up.  It lost several of them a higher placing.  A few should have known better, given the length of time they've been at the game.

WFP admitedly did wave briefly to the crowd, but then so did everyone else.
The cheer that greeted Pippa and Tina for instance was enormous:  if they'd been higher up the rankings and had posed a threat was AN going to try and wreck their SJ rounds as well?   I very much doubt it.

However you like to look at it he came across as ungracious and petty.


----------



## Maesfen (7 May 2013)

Well said Old Vic.


----------



## Penumbra (7 May 2013)

British riders are always going to get a large cheer coming home, as are other crowd favourites. If it makes it difficult for those about to start, perhaps the start should be elsewhere? WFP didn't do anything anyone else do, but then equally whatever AN was trying to do, the crowd were silent for WFP's showjumping round anyway! 

Such a shame he had that pole, but he seemed to be holding Parklane Hawk very tightly compared to some of the other riders, and really trying to keep him collected, so perhaps the striding didn't suit him as well as it suited some of the others?


----------



## rising_promise (7 May 2013)

Firewell said:



			I think it was fairly obvious AN was playing to the crowd and tounge in cheek with the interview. You only had to see how genuinely delighted he was that his team mate won to know he wasn't being nasty. He's just competitive. 
He also had nothing but praise for his horses,  he talked about them with affection and was very laid back about the dog incident. 
I think he's just got a dry kiwi sense of humour. 
William is very polite and British, very BBC correct but I'm sure secretly inside he was just as hopeful the others had poles..
All in all I thought it a fab competition. I really felt for Jung having the last fence down and it's nice to see young, fresh faces at the top of the leader board .
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. All of this for me too


----------



## armchair_rider (7 May 2013)

Good point Penumbra. I know having the start and finish in the main arena is good for spectators (and i'd assume allows competitors to take advantage of the warmup facilities) but it does seem to generate a lot of noise. It might be better to have the first and last jumps in the arena but the actual start and finish beyond it


----------



## Scarlett (7 May 2013)

Seriously people we've just had one of the best Badmintons in years and this petty nonsense what we're talking about? 

As far as I saw we had the worlds best churning out some amazing perfomances over 4 glorious days of a sport that has suffered many set backs over the last few years. We should be celebrating, not bickering among ourselves.

For anyone who is taking the AN/WFP thing a bit too seriously - GROW UP! They are world class professional sportsmen, do you really think that you get to the top level of any sport without that ruthless drive to win? Really? The same stuff goes on in every sport, it's part of the mental aspect of every game. Do you think every top rider is best mates with everyone else? 

Personally I thought the rivalry was great, I thought it was wonderful to see MJ show the doubters just what an amazing rider he is and most of all, afaik, it was amazing to see all the horses and riders come through the competition safely.

The best bit, however, was Jock winning. Here's someone who rose above the drama and out rode and out performed the worlds best over 3 days to come through and be a worthy winner of the biggest event in the sport. Isn't that what we should be talking about today?


----------



## KatB (7 May 2013)

Well said Scarlett


----------



## Double_choc_lab (7 May 2013)

JFTD said:



			Wow.

Unbelievable.  So many people seem to have a lot of nice things to say about him too, which is always nice.  I hope he's enjoying some hardcore celebrating tonight 

Click to expand...

I think he is now based with Mark Todd so I bet some pretty serious celebrating went on


----------



## oldvic (7 May 2013)

Double_choc_lab said:



			I think he is now based with Mark Todd so I bet some pretty serious celebrating went on

Click to expand...

He spent a few weeks with Andrew about 5 years ago then came back the next year with Clifton Promise to prepare for WEG in 2010, renting a yard in Surrey.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2013)

oldvic said:



			He spent a few weeks with Andrew about 5 years ago then came back the next year with Clifton Promise to prepare for WEG in 2010, renting a yard in Surrey.
		
Click to expand...

I imagine he'll be allowed to celebrate despite living in Surrey though


----------



## oldvic (7 May 2013)

JFTD said:



			I imagine he'll be allowed to celebrate despite living in Surrey though 

Click to expand...

I'm sure he will at some point but he had to drive the horses home last night and thought he would be ready to crash by the time they were home and settled. He also has several horses going to Aston-le-Walls so I suspect celebrations will be on hold until that is over!!


----------



## SpottedCat (7 May 2013)

Brilliant! I felt *very* let down after XC day because there had been no ripping to shreds of one (or more!!) sponsored hero by the HHO armchair jockeys, but I am pleased to see you were all just saving it for SJ day, which is at least novel. Well done!


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2013)

oldvic said:



			I'm sure he will at some point but he had to drive the horses home last night and thought he would be ready to crash by the time they were home and settled. He also has several horses going to Aston-le-Walls so I suspect celebrations will be on hold until that is over!!
		
Click to expand...

Ha, how dull   I bet AN would've managed to fit in a late night celebration!  He is super human and doesn't need sleep, after all!

(Sorry, can't do serious contributions to threads, it simply isn't in my nature!)


----------



## oldvic (7 May 2013)

JFTD said:



			Ha, how dull   I bet AN would've managed to fit in a late night celebration!  He is super human and doesn't need sleep, after all!

(Sorry, can't do serious contributions to threads, it simply isn't in my nature!)
		
Click to expand...

You should have had money on it - you could have had a payday! His and Stefano's performances were worth celebrating. Think the horses probably did too!!


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2013)

oldvic said:



			You should have had money on it - you could have had a payday! His and Stefano's performances were worth celebrating. Think the horses probably did too!!
		
Click to expand...

20:20 hindsight and all that 

Stefano's uniform is worth celebrating in itself... mmmmmmmm


----------

